# what i've been doing



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*New band saw*

Well i read a review on a craftsman 10 inch band-saw and seeing it was my birthday my wife bought it for me. The first thing i did was attempt to square it up. I have failed miserably. I will start again after some research on tuning a band-saw.
I have made a cabriolet [hpoe i speeled that wright] leg out of a treated 4 by 4 so that generated me making a table to out of ceder. I will place it at the garden for when i am tired of hoeing and my wife and I will have coffee and enjoy our hard work. 
I love to hand cut dovetails but i just could not resist in using the band saw to cut some box joints. I was very impressed. I hope to have a few projects completed and some pictures to follow.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New band saw*
> 
> Well i read a review on a craftsman 10 inch band-saw and seeing it was my birthday my wife bought it for me. The first thing i did was attempt to square it up. I have failed miserably. I will start again after some research on tuning a band-saw.
> I have made a cabriolet [hpoe i speeled that wright] leg out of a treated 4 by 4 so that generated me making a table to out of ceder. I will place it at the garden for when i am tired of hoeing and my wife and I will have coffee and enjoy our hard work.
> I love to hand cut dovetails but i just could not resist in using the band saw to cut some box joints. I was very impressed. I hope to have a few projects completed and some pictures to follow.


I've come across a few free videos on tuning a bandsaw. Americanwoodworker.com has a few short videos on their site. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *New band saw*
> 
> Well i read a review on a craftsman 10 inch band-saw and seeing it was my birthday my wife bought it for me. The first thing i did was attempt to square it up. I have failed miserably. I will start again after some research on tuning a band-saw.
> I have made a cabriolet [hpoe i speeled that wright] leg out of a treated 4 by 4 so that generated me making a table to out of ceder. I will place it at the garden for when i am tired of hoeing and my wife and I will have coffee and enjoy our hard work.
> I love to hand cut dovetails but i just could not resist in using the band saw to cut some box joints. I was very impressed. I hope to have a few projects completed and some pictures to follow.


Be very careful breathing the dust from treated wood, it's toxic to you as well as all the bugs.

I do alignments of equipment to thousandths of a degree and/or seconds of arc. It is an iterative process, and can get to be a PITA if you don't have the patience or the time. You will get to a point of no returns, depending on your patience and needs. Good luck on the alignments.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *New band saw*
> 
> Well i read a review on a craftsman 10 inch band-saw and seeing it was my birthday my wife bought it for me. The first thing i did was attempt to square it up. I have failed miserably. I will start again after some research on tuning a band-saw.
> I have made a cabriolet [hpoe i speeled that wright] leg out of a treated 4 by 4 so that generated me making a table to out of ceder. I will place it at the garden for when i am tired of hoeing and my wife and I will have coffee and enjoy our hard work.
> I love to hand cut dovetails but i just could not resist in using the band saw to cut some box joints. I was very impressed. I hope to have a few projects completed and some pictures to follow.


take a look at Stefangs (Mike) blog
http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/16611

check out woodwhisperes site he has a vidio of a how to deal with bandsaw alignment

and woodsmithshow have a one hoursession on bandsaws

good luck with your new toy 

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New band saw*
> 
> Well i read a review on a craftsman 10 inch band-saw and seeing it was my birthday my wife bought it for me. The first thing i did was attempt to square it up. I have failed miserably. I will start again after some research on tuning a band-saw.
> I have made a cabriolet [hpoe i speeled that wright] leg out of a treated 4 by 4 so that generated me making a table to out of ceder. I will place it at the garden for when i am tired of hoeing and my wife and I will have coffee and enjoy our hard work.
> I love to hand cut dovetails but i just could not resist in using the band saw to cut some box joints. I was very impressed. I hope to have a few projects completed and some pictures to follow.


thx for the tips guys. I thought they took the arsenic out of the treated lumber. I guess they are using something else dangerous.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Messy shop*

My poor shop has blown up. After a weekend of playing with my new toy. My shop looks like a wooden hand-grenade went off. Take a look here .  
Its been a usual summer weekend in Mississippi, upper 90's all day. 
The weekend produced 2 projects a bandsaw box and an outside garden table.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Messy shop*
> 
> My poor shop has blown up. After a weekend of playing with my new toy. My shop looks like a wooden hand-grenade went off. Take a look here .
> Its been a usual summer weekend in Mississippi, upper 90's all day.
> The weekend produced 2 projects a bandsaw box and an outside garden table.


Wow !!
Looks like you need to invest in some dust collection, 
or a shovel at this point…LOL
The worst part of making stuff is the clean up.
Pray for a wind storm to come through the shop !!

Lisa


----------



## rimfire7891 (Jun 15, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Messy shop*
> 
> My poor shop has blown up. After a weekend of playing with my new toy. My shop looks like a wooden hand-grenade went off. Take a look here .
> Its been a usual summer weekend in Mississippi, upper 90's all day.
> The weekend produced 2 projects a bandsaw box and an outside garden table.


Hi Dav,

Isn't part of woodworking making a mess, and cleaning it up, or am I missing something here?

Thanks jb


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Messy shop*
> 
> My poor shop has blown up. After a weekend of playing with my new toy. My shop looks like a wooden hand-grenade went off. Take a look here .
> Its been a usual summer weekend in Mississippi, upper 90's all day.
> The weekend produced 2 projects a bandsaw box and an outside garden table.


heh, nice!

a messy shop = a working shop.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*new bench*

I found wood.. close buy… ok now what?
I bought 8 board feet of ribbon sapele to build a bench for my wife. While we were shopping that day we like to go to second hand shops. We stopped at an antique shop and i started digging around and found a 6 by 1 foot board in the back of the store. It was black walnut and very figured. I asked the old guy what he wanted for it. He scratched his head and said "20 bucks". I said "sold". So I got home and started to try to create something 'me' and my design.
Here is the start.






















































more to come…...


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *new bench*
> 
> I found wood.. close buy… ok now what?
> I bought 8 board feet of ribbon sapele to build a bench for my wife. While we were shopping that day we like to go to second hand shops. We stopped at an antique shop and i started digging around and found a 6 by 1 foot board in the back of the store. It was black walnut and very figured. I asked the old guy what he wanted for it. He scratched his head and said "20 bucks". I said "sold". So I got home and started to try to create something 'me' and my design.
> ...


That's a great board for $20 Dave! Not sure where you're going with this… but I like what I see. Looking forward to the next entry!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *new bench*
> 
> I found wood.. close buy… ok now what?
> I bought 8 board feet of ribbon sapele to build a bench for my wife. While we were shopping that day we like to go to second hand shops. We stopped at an antique shop and i started digging around and found a 6 by 1 foot board in the back of the store. It was black walnut and very figured. I asked the old guy what he wanted for it. He scratched his head and said "20 bucks". I said "sold". So I got home and started to try to create something 'me' and my design.
> ...


More more more!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *new bench*
> 
> I found wood.. close buy… ok now what?
> I bought 8 board feet of ribbon sapele to build a bench for my wife. While we were shopping that day we like to go to second hand shops. We stopped at an antique shop and i started digging around and found a 6 by 1 foot board in the back of the store. It was black walnut and very figured. I asked the old guy what he wanted for it. He scratched his head and said "20 bucks". I said "sold". So I got home and started to try to create something 'me' and my design.
> ...


Thanks Chip and Rivergirl. My wife is waiting for this to be finished so she can sit on it insteed of the end of the bed to put her shoes on.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*more bench*

Today has tested my match planning ability.










As you can see the design of the legs leaves me very little 90 degree true edges to work with.










Look at the figure in this black walnut board. My wife and i love the sapwood. It even has figure.


















i cant wait to cut some dovetails in this with my new Japanese saw.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*joinery starts*

Today I needed to join the bench legs together. I do not own a biscuit joiner and needed a method of centering my bench legs. So I went to a big box store and bought the only dowel jig they had. It is a General dowel jig. I do no recommend this jig for it has to much play in it.








I had to elongate the holes to get the legs to match up. I was not a happy camper. It still managed to work out. I have the dowels so far apart because i intend to place a bowtie in the middle, so I did not want to have the dowels in the way.








The leg glue up went fairly well. All but the cold weather.








Now the dovetails for the rails begins.








Chopping on this sapele makes me nervous because it is very brittle.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *joinery starts*
> 
> Today I needed to join the bench legs together. I do not own a biscuit joiner and needed a method of centering my bench legs. So I went to a big box store and bought the only dowel jig they had. It is a General dowel jig. I do no recommend this jig for it has to much play in it.
> 
> ...


I have never had much luck with dowel jigs, whether they were shopmade or purchased. I prefer to drill the first holes and use the center point inserts to mark the mating holes. Slower, but always accurate and ok for a non-pro.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*bow-ties*

I had to stop working on the dovetails because my legs had cured. I wanted to place some bow ties on the joined leg assembly. And needed to do it before I cut the pins in the sides of the leg assembly. 








As you have probably noticed the whole project is on a 6 in 1 theme.









All the leg angles.









The bow-ties.









I had taken some 4/4, drew out the bow-tie, cut it out on the bandsaw. Then re-sawed the one I made so they would be identical. 









I didn't want to place the bow-tie all the way through the leg assembly because I did it by hand and didn't want any blowout.

Not bad for hand done. The holidays are up for me and I am returning to work in the morning. So the project will slow down in its progression.

Oh the mirror is on my bench because if shop lighting. It was my mothers and its one of those 10 power deals. It is great for my eyes are going bad and I can focus light on the back side of what I am chopping on. Its an old one so it weighs enough and doesn't bounce when I am hammering..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*im a idiot when it comes to design*

My lid for my bench has a large knot hole with a check in it. So I had put some filler in it and have been waiting for over a week for it to dry.








Its still damp.
So I went to work on the joinery on the rails. I had a fellow lj make a suggestion that the layout of the tails did not give the appearance of hand cut. So I cut them off and chose a tighter layout.








The new layout was almost to tight for my 1/8 chisel to get through. 
I still haven't got used to the way my new saw tracks.








Now I have a bad habit of designing as I build.








The big picture is in my head not on paper. So I layed out the pins on the leg assembly. Aah the pins will be cut across the grain.








So with a hole lot of aggravation at myself. I milled the bottom of the bench out of ceder, while I thought of my next step. [the rails are getting a little shorter each redesign]








I chose a doweled butt joint. I hate butt joints.








This is a General brand dowel jig. I don't like it either.








Any way I started the dry fit.








I'm tired and cold and aggravated. Its Sunday and we are under a winter storm alert. I think I will go in before the power goes out mid saw cut.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *im a idiot when it comes to design*
> 
> My lid for my bench has a large knot hole with a check in it. So I had put some filler in it and have been waiting for over a week for it to dry.
> 
> ...


nevermind i see what you are doing now


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *im a idiot when it comes to design*
> 
> My lid for my bench has a large knot hole with a check in it. So I had put some filler in it and have been waiting for over a week for it to dry.
> 
> ...


Those dovetails look great Dave but I see your frustration. Keep your sense of humor man. Only way to deal with woodworking. You'll get through it I have no doubt.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*base assembly glue up*

Ok we got iced in from a winter storm and that made me some shop time. So let the glue up commence. It is not a very big assembly but I have been working on it for a while.








What do you see wrong on the leg assembly. Some moron, namely me, ran my dadoes out of the ends of my rails. Now I will need to figure out a cover up plan.








So while the glue dried I had a cutoff of the lid and started playing with some finishes. I used some bright red milk-paint and laid a coat of it about a week ago. Then I sanded with 100 grit. Then I stained it with Mahogany finish. I let that set up, and then rubbed it down with linseed oil. Sanded with 150 grit. I hand rubbed 5 coats of 1 lb dewaxed shellac. And this is what I have so far.








Its black walnut.








The lid is on the floor behind it. Standing up to the left of the board I am holding. I have some filler in a check that is still not dry 2 weeks later. I hate the wait in winter time. The sapwood even has figure.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *base assembly glue up*
> 
> Ok we got iced in from a winter storm and that made me some shop time. So let the glue up commence. It is not a very big assembly but I have been working on it for a while.
> 
> ...


It looks to me like you're doing fine Dave. Coming along great. Let it snow…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *base assembly glue up*
> 
> Ok we got iced in from a winter storm and that made me some shop time. So let the glue up commence. It is not a very big assembly but I have been working on it for a while.
> 
> ...


Coming along well and a great looking finish.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *base assembly glue up*
> 
> Ok we got iced in from a winter storm and that made me some shop time. So let the glue up commence. It is not a very big assembly but I have been working on it for a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I am use to house construction and small projects. This furniture stuff is new ground. But fun!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*fixing error's and dry fit*

First off I had to plug the hole's the dado's left at the end of the rails. Once that was done then I used a flush cut saw and removed the excess.








The next step was to even out the top of the rails with the leg assembly.









They were a little proud because my dowel jig leaves something to be desired. 









Now its time to predrill and dry fit the piano hinge.









Not bad for a bench on a bench.









You can see the live edge I left on the bottom rear of the bench seat.









I had to take it inside and let my wife see it.









Now more sanding and some finish. The check I had placed filler in is still wet.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *fixing error's and dry fit*
> 
> First off I had to plug the hole's the dado's left at the end of the rails. Once that was done then I used a flush cut saw and removed the excess.
> 
> ...


An unusual and nice design and coming along very well.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *fixing error's and dry fit*
> 
> First off I had to plug the hole's the dado's left at the end of the rails. Once that was done then I used a flush cut saw and removed the excess.
> 
> ...


that is a great looken bench but your right it would have looked better with dovetails in it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Double Beveled Dovetails*

I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
Planing up the popular 4/4









I have 2 of these 8 foot boards









But only had time to get one plained









I built the dovetail key that chopperoo suggested and without that I would have been confused. Dont take much.


















Laying out the pins. I dont cut pins first but have no choice. 









They came out fair.








This is one of the main reasons I don't cut pins first. You have to layout them on the backside of the tail board. So my accuracy is questionable. Not to mention the clamping contraption for the marking.









My first double beveled dovetail joint. Three hours later. I dont like 3d geometry.









After the first joint I have learned a few small things and hopefully each joint will improve. Then I should have a nice old tool till to carry my tools around with.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Show off . Looks good, I look forward to seeing the finished project


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Thanks John. I gata head ache. The hard thing to learn is the marking gauge is only close not dead on. Learning witch side if the line to cut on.


----------



## dvmweb (Mar 16, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Cooell dude. Jus' cut da wood rite da fust time ol' Harry used to say. This is great, to see how it's done.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


be glad you have headache ….. only shows there is something behind the thick skull banging together 
making thundernoice here …...LOL

looking good so far Superdav 

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Walt and Dennis thank you guys! I think, mabee…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Now you see? You keep telling me that I have patience. I hope you understand we each have patience in different areas. There is no way I could get through this without throwing something. Now way. I have hard enough time with dove tails (regular old plain dovetails) that I just hardly ever do them. Throw compound angles in (something else that drives me crazy anyway) and you have the making of a lesson from me in cussing. I'm sure we'll all be waiting to see the end result. It looks great to me so far.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Yeah I have been throwing a few things. But I think I got it wooped. As always thanks William.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Well shut my mouth how did I miss this one. Well done Dave. I might have to try it out.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Well thank you Bill. Chad Stantons [ a k a bigchopperoo] video was the best help.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


Three hours - I can see why you'd have a headache, throw things, etc. etc… Why, oh why do we put ourselves through this stuff?? Oh, yeah. Because we *love it!*

 Nice work!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


You got that right Smitty and thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


awesome superd. I haven't got into any dovetails yet, but will in the future


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Double Beveled Dovetails*
> 
> I have a fascination with dovetails as some of you might can tell. And have been in heavy research on how to layout and cut double beveled dovetails. I have had a lot of help from here and a few other sites. But I am a visual person. The big chopperoo had a neat stool- tool till on his site that was built on a compound miter. I wanted to do something like his box and put double beveled dovetails on it. He had pulled his video on the box for some time before Christmas and I emailed him to ask where it went. It seems that American Woodworker picked this up and he did an article on it with some video. So I have started this project finally. So here we go.
> Planing up the popular 4/4
> ...


That one hurt my head Roger. Those tails were painful but fun.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Tool till jigs and glueup*

Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.









The second jig is produced by the first. You make a mockup of the pin board and then layout your dovetail angle on the inside. This jig is the key and gives you your setup on your bevel guage.









Here is a shot of the dry fit.









I had also flattened some 4/4 for the bottom.




































A little edge joining.

















And the glueup.

















While the glue was drying I whittled out the handle.









And after the glueup a little sanding and the handle in place.



























The joints leave a little to be desired. And I learned one of the biggest lessons is because of the compound angle the marking gauge is not your true line. 
Stand by more to come. Thanks for viewing


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Wow Dave - this is really impressive! You have been doing your due diligence! Someday I would like to have the precense of mind to try this…......looking forward to seeing the progress.

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff. I have been researching this for a while. The first set done here is in popular. I was expecting to have a few more mistakes and have to redo. But I only had to cut the joinery once. Wow that is a first.

You know I was posting on your mothers bookends as you were posting here. Tag your *it*.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cessna and I do see the smile. Cool


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


It's looking good. The dovetail are nice and clean.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ianwater


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I like the way you done the handle. You made it look all fancy like instead of simply slapping a simple handle on it. Keep up the good work.
I still have those white oak slabs for you whenever you can make it this way. Sorry I haven't been online much lately. You know what all has been going on with me though. Have a good weekend and tell your wife happy Mother's Day for me.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Thanks William. Happy mothers day to your wife. And as soon as I get the ole truck patched up I will be heading your way. Keep the coffee hot


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave. You did a great job on this. There was an article in FWW some years ago describing this technique written by a Mr. Brown. I forget his last name. I have in fact tried this method out myself and it works very well. I only made one corner to try out the technique and the dovetailing on an angle whereas you have made a beautiful project. I love the shape and also the way the handle is situated.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. My wife calls it my coffin. Same shape but I believe I could only bury my dachshund in it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Dave, if she calls that your coffin, just how many pieces does she plan on cutting the body up in to? She'd have to do a lot of cutting to fit you in there. I think if you don't want to be cut up you'd better start building a bigger one.
No huge hurry on the wood. I just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten about ya. It's just been a rough go lately. I'm hoping to get through tomorrow (oldest son coming in with his girlfriend, long sad story) and then maybe get back into the swing of things once again. Just got on Lumberjocks this morning though and decided to ease back in. I don't feel much like myself when I haven't done any wood work recently. 
The coffee's always hot man. When there's none on at the shop, the pot at the house is brewing. That reminds me, my cup is getting low.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Good to see ya back poking around LJ's. I hope everything will work out with your son. The wife needed a getaway so we went east. Were in Meridian. Dont tell anybody but i am secretly looking for antique tools. shhhhhhhh


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Tool till jigs and glueup*
> 
> Well I have been able to steal some time in the shop and at least get a little done on my project. I thought I would show two of the jigs I have been using for the layout. Both of these jigs Chad Stanton had shown me how to make. The first one Is for the saw layout on the compound bevels.
> 
> ...


Finished


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Been gone a while but all is well..*

Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.

So a few pics on some of the stuff I have been doing.
A small bench








She is a solid 3 inches thick. And gets my joinery up to where I can see it.








A Cherry post bed for the grand son









Check him out









A live edge bench for my daughter


















A pole lathe


















first project from lathe a ceder mallet








A live edge cedar coffee table

















small carving for the office









refurb on an old craftsman plane


















and last but not least. I found an Ohio skewed jack rabbit plane with knickers


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Glad to see you came around. I've missed you (and a few others that are hiding lately). It makes me feel more at home when I have as many people as possible who are surely as crazy as I am. 
I love all the photos. Nice work. However, the last one interests me the most. I have to admit WHY it interested me so much though, because I don't know what "knickers" means or what they do. The last time I heard a word that sounded like that was as a teenager when I was dating this british girl and she was yellinh something about what I was NOT messing with. Even then though i really don't know what she was talking about, since hormones was keeping me from hearing most of what she said. 
Focus, William, FOCUS.
Anyway, I'm assuming that "knickers" has something to do with thise giant pliers looking thing-a-ma-jigs. What do they do and how does it realte to the plane?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Ok on the plane near the toe you will see 2 tapered dovetailed knives. When you are using the plane you will knock one of them down below the sole of the plane. Then you pull the plane backwards a few times and the knife shears the grain for a smother cut. The reason they are on both sides of the plane is for a right hand or left hand rabbet.
Now the black plier thingies, they are blacksmith tongs. In the near future I will be in need to make a few tools you cant buy anymore.

Good to be back William. And for the wood in most all these projects was donated by YOU. Thanks


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you. Welcome back.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


welcome back superdav  good to see one from the old gang again
and congrats with the score of the rabbit 
score the wood with the knickers …. yah I know a flat one 
nice litle bench you made 
nothing much here on the site … beside bertha have the reccord for the longest running thread 
about planes 

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Chips hello.. Thanks. Please let me know when the next meting of the Mississippi woodcarvers. I bought a knife from one of your members and would like to get a few more.
Dennis ole friend. I must go read the thread of berthas, it should make for good reading. And what have you been up to? How is Silkie?
Ya like my knickers do ya?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


nickers can be practical to use …. lol … though I wuold use the modern type with realy good boots
in a terrain hiking 
me I have just visit Mads in CPH nearly two weeks ago (here) Andy (Brit) try´d to come since he has been 
Denmark on a project for his computercompany , unfortunaly to much overtime in the last minut arived
on his desk :-(
Silke  ooh she is on the pink cloud at the moment …. having sloyd in the school this year and recieving
a little very spooky letter/parcel from Sheila (Scrollgirl ) 
and I´m ready to make dust and chips again after a tiny visit of water in the basement 
and have started slowly again with restoring tools at the moment I lapping the back of a plane iron 
I bought 8-10 years ago before I knew anything about what it meant to have a flat back on the irons 
OOH boy do I have a ton of work on this one the iron wasn´t lapped at all even though it is made
by Erik Anton Berg the one with the fish as logo (now sandvick/bacho) we love the swedish steal
but damm how hard to sharpen in hand …. its nearly as hard as the japanese iron used on there cheisels
I think …. 10 ours and I still lapping … not past grit 1000 yet :-( ... well its a learning process in both
using my japanese waterstones and geting in to zenmode ..... LOL
so yes a few blogs you have missed …. but its okay …. as long… you and yours have fun 

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Dennis, sloyd in school, I wished they still taught it hear. Sorry to hear your basement flooded. I hope you were able to keep everything high and dry. And good luck on the iron. I didn't know Swedish steel was so hard. Just put some good music on, get a hot cup of coffee and a bit of tobacco then lap your troubles away.

Dave


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Evening all good to see some updated posting. Im not very active on here right now. But soon, real soon…....


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


1


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Ktmm how is life in Clinton? How has your bench been coming along?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Hey Dave - good to see you back! Lots of cool stuff to post…the knickers scare me a bit so I am going for the live edge cedar table and the office carving as favorites…...spending time with the grandson and daugthters is always good…..........and some bike touring is a nice bonus!

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Thanks Jeff good to hear from you. And yep my knickers have got a stir going. It seems they reminded William of a date and Dennis of a hike. Its good to be back.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


so except for honning the wooden body I´m done ….lapped and sharpened to 8000 grit
blank like a mirror …..ooh boy ..ooh boy ….. does it look gooooood … 
including the chipbreaker and levercap the right places… cuoldn´t finish the levercap then there 
wuoldn´t have been any levercap now …...........tooo hollow :-( 
but behave like a dream …. a jack of all trades you can say …. shaves as a fine smoother
or if you are in a hurry shaves thick as if it was a scrubplane …. I think this plane finely
will see some real action many years foreward ….. something is worth waiting for )))))

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Very well done Dennis, well done indeed. You are now dubbed lapping master earl of hone. What is next on the refurbishing list?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


restoring my waterstones ….......ha ha ha 
seriously I have to get me a flattening/lappingstones for them before I can do more work
it was the first time i put them to work an two of them realy need to visit a diamond stone
I shuold have bought it alot sooner but the price …..yyaark 
I was warrend they wear fast …. just didn´t expect it was so fast for the lower grits
not that I am sad about it … not at all … I think they fit me well in the way they give 
responce to me the 6000 and 8000 is pretty hard I think … have to use them more
before I can say if I like them .. or want to try another brand 
well its a learning curve like anything ells ….. I didn´t knew I had to put so much waight on them either 
to make them work faster and by then not wearing out so much 
something I read about in the weekend

Silke learned (sort of ) the theory about using a plane and they did try to plane some wood in the school
today …. so when I asked if she would try the jack …. she was down in the basement 
long before I had my shoes on .. Ha .. Ha .. Ha ! 
then we found out we had to find a pallet and some plywood to make her a raised floor 
before her bench fits her for that job 
and as the toolfreak I am and always tooo tecnical she got a leasson about how a plane is build
and what makes it work including bed angles …. easy now just a little of the different between
a 45 degree bed the blockplane and the toothing plane/scraperplane 
what she fiound was the most interresting beside the candy bowl ha ha 
was Veritas sharpening jiig (proppebly do to the black and brass) .. do you think I can
talk her into using it instead of me …................ ha ha )

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Wow! That skewed jackrebate is nice!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Dennis fortunately I live one state from Arkansas. So Arkansas stones are moderately cheep. I use diamond to flatten them, but it is not often needed. I cheat and use a worksharp 3000. It makes for fast flattening and a near perfect edge. I will use the worksharp for the first sharpening and then use my stones for touch-up. I wish to get some water stones someday but they are not within reach right now.
Now I am so happy that your child has some good curriculum in her school that is teaching the art of wood. Dennis you are to be commended for spending time with your daughter and sharing your hobbies. I cannot wait for my grandson to come to the age of me teaching him some of the things I know. But I am enjoying these early years and would not want them rushed. Good luck in your projects, and Silke's to….
.
.
..
Hello Bertha great to see you. Dennis told me of you marathon blog. I took a peek but that Will be saved for a day when I have a whole pot of coffee and an hour or two. And thank you the jack with knickers it is very nice. She is giving me one very hard time to master. The skewed plane has a technique of its own. Any thoughts on some good reading on the skewed plane. I have been enjoying The Handplane Book by Garratt Hack, and it has been very helpful.
Thanks guys


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


All those are super Dave, welcome back


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Thank you Jim, great to hear from you. I hope all is well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Wow, I haven't been online since a couple of nights ago. I get on this morning and realized SuperD has posted. KTMM responded. I just left a comment on an older post of Rex's. Dennis is has chimed in.
The gang's all here. 
I LOVE YOU GUYS!
Oh wait. 
Is my coffee too strong this morning. Let me get another cup and see.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


I tried finding a decent picture to show what knickers I remember as a teenager.
These sites are not appropriate for Lumberjocks. Let me keep looking.

...........................

FOUR HOURS LATER

...............................

Nope. No pictures.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Your scaring me William. Oh we cant forget lilredweildingrod. And stop hunting for pictures of knickers. You are going to find stuff you may not want to see. You may want to loosen the straps on your mask, it might be cuttin the circulation to the grey matter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


Oh, but I feel better this evening. I sniffed some laquer fumes today.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


I just held my head under water for 3minutes and 50 seconds i ffeeell jjst finee . Itt wil be ook when eveeerythiing stoppps spiniiing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Been gone a while but all is well..*
> 
> Well its been a while but I have got back in the shop. My time has been busy with my grandson and 2 senior girls. Sorry to have been away for so long. Oh I am not going to lie my motorcycle has taking a lot of my time 2. And I do mean a lot of my time. Me and the wife have toured 3 states.
> But I have squeezed in some shop time. More will come because the cold is coming in.
> ...


It reads like you're stuttering. Was it ice water?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*

I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.


















Now mabee you guys can answer this question. Who implemented the tenth scale on these old rulers? I own two of these. One side has 1/4 scale and the other side is in 1/10 th scale.









And I found two nice clamps for $12.00 apiece.








I have been wanting to build a small toolbox for knives, marking devices and so on. I have a bunch of small pieces of different species of wood. I have chosen to build the box out of an assortment of wood and joinery. It probably wont be pretty but it will be different.
First the frame. Sapele 


















The coners are lap joined with pegs. The drawer rails are dovetailed.

















I chose to mill up some material for panel frames and use cedar tongue and grove for the panels. I have a bunch of the frame material but I am not sure what it is. It has a very heavy medullary grain to it when you quarter saw it. It works very easy under the chisel or plane. It is also very brittle. Would you have a guess what it is.



























I had found a nice bunch of planes at one old shop. The gentleman wanted $65.00 to $180.00 for the planes. I didn't buy any. He had a nice Liberty that I was drooling over but he wanted to much.









My plane till is well stocked with a few good users. I may start collecting some transitional planes. Those seem a bit harder to find. I think because they weren't made as long as the wooden planes.









Thanks for reading


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Nice arsenal there Dave. Good looking bunch of planes!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


I can't be sure what that frame material is. I have gotten that same unusual grain pattern though when I saw some of what we have been calling white oak. Is this from the large slabs I gave you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Since I am forced to live vicariously through you and KTMM (among others) when it comes to hand tools, you know I'm a little ignorant when it comes to planes. Please exaplain what a transitional plane is.
To show just how ignorant I am in handplane lingo, I know what two kinds of planes are, wooden bodied, and metal bodied.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


That is QS Sycamore in the 9th pic, good looking box.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Why tank you very much paratrooper34. Thanks for the read.

.
Yep that would be the stuff William. It looks like white oak but its not. I love it cause it is very easy to work and has the look of oak.
You had the answer right there. It was the small amount of time when they transitioned from wood to metal construction. So the body of the plane stayed wood and the upper side of the plane was all metal. They did away with the wood wedge and introduced the ability to adjust the plane with levers or knobs. Not much later he bodies became metal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


You mean I actually stumbled across a correct assumption without even making an assumption? I was only stating how little I knew about them. I wouldn't have actually guessed that it was indeed the transition form the older wood to the newer style metal ones.
On second though, let me back up.
Yep, that's just what I thought you meant by transitional.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


So Dave, is Shane right? Is this sicamore I've been calling white oak all this time?
If so, every single person I have had look at it in the Vicksburg area has been wrong in their white oak guess.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Offtopic as all get out for this thread, but SuperD, I know you will appreciate this for my wood shop.
I picked this up today.








I got it for great price.
FREE!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Thanks ShaneA its been driving me nuts. Now I know. Thanks for the comment on the box.
He right William just google qs sycamore and click images. You will see.
Yes stumbled on the answer did you.
(؛ ɹɐǝq ǝƃɐɹǝʌɐ ǝɥʇ uɐɥʇ ɹǝʇɹɐɯs ǝɹɐ noʎ ɯɐıllıʍ sǝʎ


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


No doubt the 9th pic is sycamore. Way lighter than white oak, splits easy, but works well. In my projects I have a couple made from it. One of my favorite woods.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


I love the grain. I does have a bit of a tendency for tear out. But it is no where as hard as oak. Thanks Shane,that was a great help.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


William what ya gona brew in that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Coffeeeeeeeeeeee!
It's a stovetop drip coffee maker. It's three sections. You put the coffee grounds in the middle section, boil water in a seperate pot, and pour it into the top section. The water drips down through the middle section into the bottom. You keep it on top of the wood burning stove, sort of off to the side, to keep it warm. 
I researched the numbers on the bottom. This model was made for years and years, but this particular one was made in 1962. 
Before you ask, you know I am not an antique collector. I am an antique user. It will be used this winter on the wood stove. Now I want to find a cast iron kettle to boil the water in.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


MMM cast iron kettle will be a bit hard. And if you do find one she is going to cost a bit. Wait I got it keep a micro wave near the stove and hot water will be no problem. Hold on I know a guy who had some antique water for sale. He said it was on the top shelf right next to the powdered water


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Nice set of tools. I've been restoring a few transitionals as well. Quit a mixed lot you have there.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Thank ya Don W


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Wow, I feel inspired to go to the shop tonight. Nice to know that's sycamore sitting in my shop, I wonder how it carves?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Lucas it should carve pretty well but watch for chip out. How is that bench coming along.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


I used some maple that looked exactly like that picture.. Here's one of the pics (not the best example though)









I also have cherry cabinet doors that show the same.. I love that look


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Thanks superstretch. Hey I like your first name


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


lol


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Woods that are not normally quartersawn, like cherry, maple or walnut will have an unfamiliar look to them when they are. Cherry for example, will show the rays, but no whete near as defined or large as oaks. Maple is more of a fine dot pattern for lack of a better description. The qs boards I see most often are oaks and sycamore. I love their look compared to flat sawn.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Antique shoping and a new toolbox build..*
> 
> I have been wandering around again searching for old tools. I have come across a lot but most were in bad shape or the price was astronomical.
> I found a nice little 1 foot ruler. For $3.00.
> ...


Thank you ShaneA


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*A small wood gloat with a tool or two*

Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.









I go that little jewel for $25.00. It has an half inch blade and the depth stop looks to be there.
Now after lunch we went to sears. And seeing that Smitty has a galoot index going. I have been in need for some wood handled chisels. I want some 19th century period ones but have been unable to locate a nice set. That would still be in my budget. So the need produced these.









Sorry fuzzy shot. But they got wooden handles. I will probably have to flatten them for a few long hours. But they are mine.
Now while we were near my favorite hard wood dealer. ( the only one within 250 miles) My wife let me stop in and do a little shopping. I need something special for a small tool-chest I am building. All I needed was some drawer front material. Each front is about 3 by 14. this is what I came home with









3 sticks of birds eye maple.









2 sticks of zebra wood









a piece of jatoba

















a pack of cherry cutoffs

and there is some gum somewhere in there.
It wasn't much but it will face my drawers with something nice.
I have had a good day. The wife ordered me some dmt disks for the worksharp. Might wait on those before I do the chisels.
And I have been working on this post for 2 dang hours. They have got to get the servers fixed. See ya


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Nice, the box will be looking sweet soon. Congrats on new tools.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Wow - an early Christmas…..sweet.

I thought it was just me that couldn't get the LJ pages to load…....huh.

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. The wife made me smile today. She got 2 pairs of boots.
Slow aint the word for it.
Check this link
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32226


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Super- Huzzah!!!

Lovin' me some wood handled chisels!!



Nice wood score, and a wonderful post for the day. And thanks for the post re: Chips. I hope it resonates…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Me to Smitty me tooo.

I almost had a 271  I got outbid with 1 second to go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Aw, man!! I need one of those! We must not bid against, so I'll wait til you have one…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


The one I am bidding on now has an hour to go and I was outbid at 28.00. I think i will let this on slide. I got the big one for 25.00.
And thx for letting me go first.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Nothing like ebay and Craigslist snipers. Nice find. You really should shoot me a text when you're heading over to that hardwood dealer. You know I'm just a hop, skip, and jump away. BTW I'm itching to post this project I've been working on, once I have it up and running. It's an improved version of the bead tumbler posted on here a while back…. That reminds me, William and Superdave, I may have a use yet for all of those tiny offcuts that we all seem to gather…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


KTMM you were at work dude. And bring the project on I would like to see it. William burns his offcuts, I keep making stuff till there is nothing left but sawdust.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Cutoffs? Oh, I have cutoffs. You are right SuperD. I do burn my everyday cutoffs. I can't burn the pretty stuff though. For example, under one of my benches is four, five gallon buckets of small mahogany pieces. I burn the real tiny stuff. These buckets are full of stuff that might one day be used though. I do grab a small piece here and there, so I want to keep some. KTMM is welcome to about three and a half buckets of it though. Actually, I've tried giving it away for so long that I didn't think I'd ever find someone with a use for them. So when do you want them KTMM?
Somewhere around the shop I have more too that is scrap, but too pretty to burn. I have some cedar, walnut, and some kind of wood I haven't identified, but it is pretty and hard as a rock. That rock hard stuff would probably be some of the best for beads.
I'm jealous hat both of you have been to the hardwood supplier in Jackson. I've never been. I always find myself in the situation where if I payed for the gas to get there I wouldn't be able to buy anything. I keep saying I want to just go look. I know if I go though I'm going to find something I just can't live without (wink, wink) and wind up in the doghouse with the missus for dipping into funds that are supposed to go somewhere else.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


William you buy it and KTMM or I would be happy for you to leave it at one of our shops… wink wink


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


HAHA, that's a boat best left unrocked…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


tool score









From Finland. 10,15,and 20mm gouges for 32 bucks


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Update. Stanley 71 is here.









Not in to bad of shape. Bottom has almost no pitting.









All the parts are there.









And the face of t is in fair condition for $19.00.









Now the restoration should begin. I have learned a little about my 71. Its a type 6 1902-1905.
And the best part was the front shoe. I could not figure out the use for the tapered end. Thanks to blood a gore its a depth stop.
"At the same time the shoe was added, a round depth gauge rod was made part of the shoe clamping assembly. This rod controls the tool's depth of cut as the cutter is adjusted deeper. It permits consistency from cut to cut, which would be difficult to achieve were the rod not provided. The rod has a smaller diameter portion on one end. The use of the stop might not be intuitive to most, but it's very easy to use and rather clever in its simple operation. The rod is slipped through the round opening for it, atop the arched portion of the main casting, so that the smaller diameter is downward. The tshoe is then slipped onto the rod (over the large diameter) so that the shoe is above the arched portion of the main casting. The rod is then positioned to the desired depth (relative to the sole of the main casting) and the screw of the shoe is tightened onto the rod. The rod is left free to move up/down through the arched portion of the main casting - do not tighten the screw to lock it in place. As the cuts are made, the rod will slip down toward the casting until the shoe stops it from moving downward anymore. Once the shoe makes contact with the arched portion of the main casting, the desired depth has been reached." 
I cant wait to give it a go.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *A small wood gloat with a tool or two*
> 
> Well the day started with me going to work and the wife was going Christmas shopping. A text came over my phone my battery is dead. So I took off work and the day started. Now as we were shopping I was bidding on eBay. I won this nice little plane.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the cut off images the dang website s-l-o-w.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*

This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.









I choose to dove tail the rails



























I pinned the rest of the frame with oak dowels.




































I picked sycamore for the panel frames









It has a very cool quarter sawn grain









I used cedar for the panels

















I used pine for the secondary wood for the drawers









small pile of shavings









large pile of shavings









using my new Moxon vice to dovetail drawers




































4 drawers finished


















Now there are no pictures of the next event and I was so mad at myself I choose not to take any. For whatever reason I cut the dado's on the wrong side of the drawers. CRAP. I got new material and started again. I put 3 tails on the first set. The second set only got 2.
I also Had purchased a new set of chisels.


















I did not have enough material for the drawer fronts so I went to the hardwood store and purchased some zebra, maple, gum, cherry and cypress.


















note I am shopping on the bargain rack




































Also a few tools started showing up from my wife for my Christmas
Japanese saws









A Stanley 71 that I refurbed









Now my wife was in need of Christmas presents for her bus drivers - remember the trashed drawers, hmmmmm


















Now I have got time to get back to the tools box. Glue up on the second set of drawers.



























I cant get over the grain on the sycamore









starting the frame for the drawers slides.


















test fit 









starting on drawer fronts



























I know the box is a contrast of colors, textures and grains. Its a patch work (quilt) tool-box. So far It consists of sapele, oak, pine, popular, cedar, sycamore, zebra, maple and bamboo. I am not finished yet. I also got a dado plane, 2 sweat heart rulers and a knife or two. It has been a very enjoyable Christmas this year. Dave got to see his grandsons second Christmas. Much to be thankful for.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


First off….Merry Christmas Dave…..

Second - wow…what a major post post - I had to take an intermission somewhere around the trip to the hardwood store….

Third - love the mix of woods and joinery…...perfect. That's the way I do it too…...any knots?

Forth - sorry to hear about the dado debacle….....sounds like everyday in the shop for me.

And finally - nothing like some cool new tools for the cave….......

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


First same ta ya I hope your sister is well.
second.. I had to go to the bathroom while I was writing it.
3rd thanks and yes there are knots in the wood and my shoulders..
4th Murphy lives in my shop.
and yes tools I got a few more but didn't want to gloat.
I would love to get a plane for every action that I need my router table for. It is in the works a plane at a time.
As always you the man of many woods Jeff. I remember a certain table that you made that is unreal and some wall art that you put together.
Remember the galoot creed
Hello My name is (your name here) I am not a plane collector I am a user.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


oh I forgot just around Christmas Ms. Debbie sent me a message. It seems I won a book on 18'th century cabinet construction. Cool.
The Art and Craft of Cabinet Making, from Gary Roberts.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Looking good Dave. Nice score on the tools.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Thank you very much Shane. I give the wife a few web links at the holidays for stuff I don't have.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Shopping on the bargain rack? Looks like my kind of bargain rack. 
Are the prices I see on that wood per piece? Or per board foot? 
Where did you get those deals? If you mention pickens hardwood I swear I'm just going to shut down the computer and have a good cry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


2nd photo past "note I am shopping on the bargain rack", dark wood, what wood species is that? You know I have a weak spot for the darker woods. Also, although I know I'm going to regret asking, what did you pay for it?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Hey William go get some Kleenex. Yes Pickens Hardwoods. The bundles with handwritten prices are bargain cutoffs. He will save his cutoffs and price them cheap. I got gum, northern cherry and cypress for a buck or two a board foot. The dark wood you are looking at is jatoba and man it is some hard stuff. I believe its on the hardness scale around 2600, oak is about 1300. You might could scroll a thin piece but you better have a lot of backup blades. I got it to make plane parts and may bee a tri square.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Love the wood, the joinery, the blog, the chisels! Great!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Hey Smitty, thanks man. I didn't get a set of drums or a slot machine. Ma-bee next year. ha-ha
I am still digging Snoopy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


I might like to try something that hard sometimes. Hard wood isn't as bad as people think on the scroll saw. It does present it's own problems though. Usually, especially on the real hard woods (pecan is a good example), they cut real nicely, but you can cut one, maybe two, quarter inch layers at a time. Any thicker and it's an exercise in blade change practice. The biggest problem I find with the real hard woods is stability, especially if cutting very delicate patterns. From my experience, the harder the wood, the more bittle it gets when you get out delicate pattern, leaving small parts across the grain. It is strong as can be along the grain, but not across it. 
Oak is a good wood to demonstrate what I mean. Cut a quarter thick piece an inch wide. It takes a lot of force to break it along it's length. However, turn it and it snaps easily across the grain. Therefore, I seldom use oak for a delicate piece unless it is to be glued to a backer board, or some other means of support. 
If I ever get to pickens with some extra money, some of that jatoba would look real nice with a pattern cut in it with some light colored cottonwood behind it.
Ok. I'll go cry now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Nice work, by the way. One of these days, I need to get ahold of enough aromatic cedar to build another cedar chest. Seeing your drawer fronts made me think of it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


William how about make some homemade ply. Resaw 3 pieces 1/16 to an 1/8, glue it up cross grained and the grain stress problem is solved. Then it all looks the same.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Well, SuperD. After an upcoming project (you know which one I'm referring to), I'll be able to do just that. At this time though, I have not the means to resaw wood that thin wide enough to do me much good. I could plane it down, but that would be a waste of wood and also would rack up cost on planer blades pretty quickly as well.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


Ok you guys have a set of plans that have to be followed to the millimeter. You know all that crap is in metric. I don't follow plans well. Its kinda like following the rules. But I will give it my best effort. Now on the other hand my degree is in electronics and the motors and controls I got down pat. I might even be able to get all the motors we need for nothing. All we need is a horse or two.
O did my Theseus in college on my first invention a remote float valved discombubalated frickastat *********************************** erecktor set


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Christmas 2011 - tools, tool box, and gifts...*
> 
> This is going to be a long one, it's raining and I have had a long day pushing planes so here we go.
> I started about a month ago with the intention to build a small tool box to hold marking gauges and some stuff I don't want bouncing around the shop. I choose to use a hodge podge of wood I have laying around the shop. The frame is sapele.
> ...


We can get it done!!!!
Seriously though, we do need the motors. Let me know what you can come up with on that one. I'm working on an angle on that one as well, but if we come up with more than we need, they'll eventually be put to good use. I have a few other ideas for down the road as well.
As for the metric crap, that's what they sell metric tape measures for.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*

Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
I cut the lines out and cleaned up with a chisel.
I placed the scrap on the work piece and layed out the lines.
I carefully cut just inside my pencil line.
I then routed out the waste material with a plane.
Then glued the piece up and bashed her home.
Here is a video of the process and pictures say and teach a lot more.
Any questions, comments or suggestion are welcome. Thanks for your time.
"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3qXaz3B0jU&list=UUTe8HcRi94D4IGtav53LzSA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Well done Dave and a lot more fun doing it with hand tools than using a screaming router with tons of dust flying around.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Well done Dave and a lot more fun doing it with hand tools than using a screaming router with tons of dust flying around.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Thanks Mike. That means a lot to me. I love being able to listen to the radio. The fun part is yet to come. Planing them down


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Great video! 2 questions: could you accomplish the same result by paring with a chisel? (I don't have plane like that) Second: Why is your bowtie so thick? That looks like a lot of extra planing. Thanks for posting this. You have inspired me to try this.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


gfadvm first thank you. Second yes, the first few I did were with a chisel. Just roll it over bevel down and go to town. Now the thickness, all I had was some planed 4/4. I had two choices, rip the bow-tie with a hand saw or glue it in and plane it down. I choose the latter. Glued in is the best clamp there is. The first one was easy the one with the knot was a mess. Good luck.
Tip..
Mark it and cut inside the line. Back chisel a degree or so on your slot. That should keep your edge crisp.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


good job


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


thanks Jim


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I favorited this and will give this method a try. When Itried this with a router it was a disaster. I have some Arkansas cherry slabs I resawed that the bowties will be perfect in if I can master this.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Here is a blog I did a while back. It might be a little help.
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/20309
~
My eyes are my worst enemy ,gata go back to the doctor and get them bie-fold-cals glasses things… crap.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Nice video and demo…............


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Thank you redryder.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


nice to see Dave what a few sharp tools can do 
I enjoyd your choice of using Classic music to the vidioclip

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Hey Dennis, happy to see you. Thank you. I am glad someone liked the Tchaikovsky. Hope you are well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


except from being a little tired do to work day saturday and around the clock sunday with out any sleep
new year night and the n monday morning Silke and me had to go straight from work with the ferry
so she cuold get to the specialist dentist in the other end of the country we are okay even though 
there has been a few hurricane like storms over the country the last week but I´m more worry´d 
about how Stefang has managed to come thrugh it with the rest of the westcoast in Norway 
I have seen him post here on L J so I gess he is okay sofare 
I like Tchaikovsky´s symfonies I even have the 1812 overture on a speciel cut LP with real cannons 
on the sound track but kits locked down in a bankbox after I recorded it to a 8 spurs bandrecorder
there is so much dynamic in the LP that the needle hop out of track if you play it with the normal
weightpressure …. LOL ….... a real Stereo reference tester the hole way out to the loudspeakers … LOL
and something to tell the nieghbours with not to play so loud when they have gest´s ….. 
I winn every time…..... LOL

but I do prefer hearing Classic music when I´m alone mostly classic to the lighter side as Mozart
becourse I often hear it when I´m doing things and not have time to sit down and listen to it 
its not often I have the possibillity to do it but I enjoy it when I can sneak the time in 

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Doing fine Dennis. We have a nature area with a lot of high fir and pine trees that protect us from the strongest winds, but there has been some damage in the district and of course the the coastline and really rough in the North sea as I'm sure you are painfully aware. I hope it doesn't give you a lot of troubles.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


no throubles for me thanks god but I know of some will loose there sommerhouses everytime a storm
takes a part of the coast in the north west of jutland 
last week there was something from Norway I had to lough over 
I don´t know if you saw the artickle Mike about the trees revenge over a carpenter 
living in a blockhouse on a road with the name forrestroad an old firtree felled over his house
destroying a part of it when he was home from the northsea … he is alright ….. gess what his name is…....................Moorewood …........
that was funny in the mittle of the tragedy 

thanks for the update Mike 

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Poetical justice I guess. That's why I don't make much, so the trees won't get mad at me!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Dennis I did not know you were such a music lover. Great. Tchaikovsky and Bach are my preferred listening for classical.
I know you were very busy with your job. But think of the overtime. I hope Silke fairs well with her doctor visit.
Dont get a disturbing the piece citation for blaring those cannons at your neighbors. Just before the cannons go off, open your door and scream DUCK
Mike I did not know you were in for bad weather. Be safe. I live in Mississippi and have endured about two of the worst hurricanes this country has seen. Katrina and Camille. 
You guys keep your heads above water.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


blob …. blob …blob …tooo late with the warning … blob ..blob …... 

back when I lived in an apartment I got the trick in my fingers just to place 
the needle down a splitsecond before the cannons goes of and with the old 
speakersystem of 3000 watts from my day´s as DJ I realy got some respect very fast …... LOL
but that what you have to do when they want to party week after week after week 
and not have the respect of others to do it more silence and only in the weekends

some of the young costummers I drive with don´t like my choice of music when they screem
with drunken voices scream isn´t there any music in this crappy car …....... you want noice 
okay but then I choose the music …................... LOL

yep there is many tricks to learn them to ask politly when they want something 

sadly I don´t get paid good enoff for the time and it was part of the scheduled worktime :-(
I gess I am what you called a poorworker over there since a mother with one child have more
money on the wellfare system to herself and her child than I have after taxes :-(
even though I work 60 to 65 hours a week

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Dennis its the same here. My wife and I work hard all week. We have 4 children, 3 at home. I have one with Lupus and that makes money very tight. But we eat and all is well. I look at riches as family and friends. If that hold true I am a very rich man.
Now we learn more about you Mr. DJ.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


ha ha ha yah play the cannons a round the clock and call it the new age tecno ha ha


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Who invented the bow-tie? You should give credit to them.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Stumpy its as ancient as the dovetail if not further back. No one knows the exact origin. I am not sure. I spent about an hour looking for an answer and there are many conflicting claims. 
Who invented the hammer?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


the neanderthaler that got tired of picking up the stone every time he 
had used it on the neighbours head and atached a branch to it = the warhammer was born

next question ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Hand Inlay of a Bowtie-Dutchman*
> 
> Here is a method I use for inlaying a bow tie.
> You can cut any shape you want, I just grabbed my bevel gauge, set it and drew some lines on a scrap of cherry.
> ...


Good one Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Journey with me and Krenov.*

I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.

First the materials. The base of the plane is good old Mississippi sweet gum. The sides are maple and the sole is jatoba. The video i have produced is the build up to the glue up. Thats when the problems started. The old iron is brittle. Its useless. I built the plane body to accept an iron without a chip breaker. Thus the pile of wedges you see. 
I took some pictures and some footage along the way.

This might not work. But it will be lessons well learned. The hard way.
Dennis the music is for you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


COOL Video!

You did GOOD!

It will be interesting o see how it goes…

Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Thanks Joe. It's got me scratching my bald head.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


that looks like one heck of a workout. a nice hunk-a-hunk-a plane


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Thank Roger, I may need some of that wood wine before this is over.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Good video and good work Dave. I hope your blade works out ok. It would be a shame not to get good use out of what looks like a beautiful plane in the making. If not, I suggest you buy some tool steel in the thickness you want and just make it yourself. Looking forward to seeing the completion.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Thanks Mike that thought has crossed my mind. Or just find an old smother with a bad body and a good blade. I am going to finish it and would like to use an old iron, they were designed to be wedged in. We will see.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Dave,

Wel done video. wondering what you mean by brittle? Hardness?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Thanks Doc. Yes way to hard. Its like it was tempered incorrectly somewhere in its lifetime. I put an edge on it an a piece of cypress chipped the bade witch was just protruding out. I will be shifting to plan B. Or plan C.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Dave you could heat that blade to cherry red and just let it air cool, then reheat to cherry red and douse with cold water to harden it and then reheat to a reddish purple color to temper it. You can redo this process as many times as necessary to get the right tempering color. Have a look at the color chart link for tempering.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/tempering-colors-steel-d_1530.html


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


*@stefang*

Hey man!

That sounds like the Perfect solution! Dave?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Dave,

When I was in highschool we had small forges etc, I took a few semesters of machine shop training. The teacher made knives. Stefang's suggestion might be an adventure you could take in retempering the blade to make it more usable? We also use to ad carbon to increase hardness in the knife blades.

Something from my past but youtube and google could take you there?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Mike thanks bunches. I will give it a try.
I agree Joe.
I believe Doc a bit of forging-smithing is on the agenda for late nite viewing.
Thanks guys for the help.
Gentlemen there is a possibility that the blade has been sharpened past it's steel lamination. When I get home I will take a picture and post.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


*"It's nice when a plan comes together."*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Joe who are you Face Man and is this the A-Team lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Lamination limitations, Foiled again!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Yes boss… one of my favorite programs… of yesteryear…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Pics as promised.



























Plan B


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Notice the head of the iron is not mushroomed. I thought it had little or no use on it. Or who ever had it new the proper way to set an iron.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


how does it sharpen?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Doc it will not get to scary sharp. I can get it to shave hairs but not to the point of cutting you before you know it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Wonder if you could get one from the source Krenov used for comparison? I believe Japanese blades hare two metals, hard and soft put together. As for my hnds on experience DK.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Doc these old plane blades are of near the same construction as the ones you mentioned. They were Iron with steel forge wielded to them. They are narrow at the top and get thicker towards the working edge. This was done so they would be more stable being held by a wooden wedge. There were hundreds of foundries and smiths making them so there are many differences in the quality of the blades. This on is Providence Tool Co. I am not familiar with there history or quality. They still exist.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Great video, Dave. Nicely done!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Thank you master of the 78


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Great video Mr. Bardin! This is quite an intimidating little project - but there you go…..face first…..good for you!

Looking forward to seeing how this comes out…...thanks for sharing…......

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


You got it Jeff. Face first like I go down a slide
Thank you
Mr. Bardin


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Also - I can relate to…......I rarely remember the glue rag prior to starting the glue up…so often (like your video) I find an old finishing rag air drying on the floor….. if not, usually the blue jeans take the hit….....I had to laugh!

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Every dang time. And I will leave my clamps screwed tight to the rack after I have glue spread.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


And the clamps you need are the sticky ones that don't want to adjust without a fight…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Now reverse it, having to sneeze at the bench and all ya got is a glue rag. What do you do? I know what I do. And Jeff I want you to know that jatoba tore up 3 of my chisels. I had to start with 220 grit and come back up. Dang that stuff it hard.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Poor kitty…....


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Ah yes, the Jatoba - I work with with a lot of hard woods, but that stuff has a mind of it's own…....but it sure is purty….time to fire up your worksharp…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


I'm getting a tormek (second hand) in a few days


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Very nice - I am thinking if I could actually sharpen my planes, i might use them more…..looking forward to your new tormek experience…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


I don't know how I keep missing your posts. Maybe I need to get all tecky like some guys I know and set something up so I get notifications when my buddies post. 
Or may its because you've been posting so much lately.

I noticed the glue rag from the floor bit. I was trying to figure out what you were reaching for. I'm glad someone pointed out that was a glue rag. I didn't know there was a such thing. I thought that was what thick denim was made for. The back side of my jeans never wear out because they have so much glue on them. It aggrevates my wife, but she says it's better than when I used to do mechanic work anyway. She hates it when I check oil.
We went on a date one time long ago. I had on light colored pants that she had just bought. We went in my truck that, at the time, you had to check oil regularly. She made sure I had a rag before checking oil at the gas station. So I pulled the dipstick, with my rag laid on the front of the truck, then did was habit dictated. I wiped the dipstick on the knee of my new pants. 
Boy was she mad.
Still the maddest she's ever gotten at me though was when my boots were wet (also in my mechanic days) and I wore my brand new snake skin boots to work. I had a brake job to do that morning. Do you know how long snake skin boots last while on your knees on concrete?

"having to sneeze at the bench and all ya got is a glue rag. What do you do? I know what I do."
What do you do?
Another of my bad habits that aggrevates my wife to no end. 
What I do is take the back of my hand and hold one nostril closed while I blow hard through the other; snot rocket. 
Somewhere at the shop is a box of Kleenex my wife so kindly brought over there for me. If I can find it, maybe I can use those as glue rags.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


I love it I have created a monster. Fun stuff.
There is a towel rack down there now guys. I need to mount on and thats where I put it.
I use the glue rag. I just find a dry spot.
I dont want kleenex in the shop. I would grab one to use for clean up and it would fall apart.
Good stuff William thanks bud


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Have you picked the Tormek yet? 
I think I saw a different electric sharpening system in your shop? Are you going to use both or set each up for different purposes? Or decide which one you like and part with the other?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


I got it and love it. I can still get a bit of a better edge with the work sharp. But I will get the technique down. I will keep both. The ws is faster for touch up. If I get to where I am torment only. You can have the ws William. See one good turn deserves another.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Journey with me and Krenov.*
> 
> I am a type of guy that will get a notion to do something and just go with it. I found a plan online of a Krenov plane using Hock irons. I don't have a hock Iron, I do have an old two inch smoother iron from Providence Tool Co. So I choose to modify the plans a bit to see if I could get the thing to work. I know the Krenov style is one of the easiest to build.
> This will be a two part series and I am at the glueup.
> ...


Thank you Dave, but I think I'll pass. I'm leaning more towars hand sharpening chisels lately, which is mostly all I sharpen except for knives from the house.

You know me, I am a power tool guy. When I want to do something, anything pretty much, it involves plugging in a cord first.
On the rare occasion though that I do something with chisels, it's mostly because I want to work with my hands, without power. Because of that, how could I possibly make it better than sharpening by hand?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*

I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.

















KTMM also has sold me a Stanley 95 TypeI








BoxcarMarty helped me get 2 old wonderful Ohio planes



























I have been shopping at a few antique stores but couldn't find anything worthy of bringing home. But I couldn't come home empty handed.
found these


















There were many piles of old tools but they were overpriced or in bad condition. I live to find piles of tools like this.









I have started two projects. A Krenov plane with a bit of a modification. I have a video on the first part of the build and will finish it with a second video.


















The wife wants a small coffee table. So I had some walnut that has started this.




































I am trying something new and will be streaming a feed from my shop. I placed it on my shop page.

And you cant forget Safety cat









I want to thank you guys for your help and friendship. New and old. I hope for the best to all of you.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Ha - gotta love safety cat! Cool tool finds - I still need to send some plane photos….sorry so late…

Love the new coffee table….........and that curly plane is looking good!

Can you fit all your tools on the new "tools" holder, or what? That's a cool find!

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff. No problem on the pics. The last batch of tools has busted my mad money for a couple of weeks. I don't want to push my luck with the better half.
Thanks for the comments on the projects.
The tool holder was found and needed. I never have a place in the shop to hang my coat or hat. They always find themselves hanging on a clamp handle.
Thanks Jeff…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave…

Looks good as usual!

I have one of those old hand drills… I use it quite frequently… have a 1/16" bit in it… Still works GREAT!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Joe. I have the craftsman big brother to the drill. It was my grand fathers. I love it and use it often. It is missing the side knob. I may see if this one fits.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Great post Dave. I need to get out and hit the car boot sales this year to see what I can find.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Dave: Safety cat is the man! There's no Superdave without the wingcat…LOL! Thanks for sharing and have a great night!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Andy and Paul thanks guys. You never know what you will find. I have found the coolest stuff in junk stores. Paul I have to keep the shop closed. I am scared he will hurt himself.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


very good super. I've heard of having a monkey on yer back, but, not a puddy-tat


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


The Krenov plane is looking sweet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Mean ole puddy tat. Thanks Roger
Hey Shane you know it. Thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


I seen you beating on something earlier on your live stream. Does the Mrs. know that you're smacking the daylights out of her new table? Just keeping an eye on you Dave…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


She knows and she was pearing in watching to. Every now and then I would look over and see someone online. I would pick up the piece and show it to the camera. It happened to be her one of those times. I went in side to eat and she asked me if I could see her You have to be aware of people watching you. You know I might have to scratch a certain area and not want it known that particular part of my body itches.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave. More old tool finds, and interesting ones to boot. It looks like you and your shop assistant are keeping busy in the shop these days. The Krenov plane looks good. I hope you enjoy your new sharpening machine.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Old tools from LJ's and some small builds..*
> 
> I have been really blessed with help from fellow LJ's on tool finds. I purchased a Tormek from KTMM, I love it. There is still a learning curve.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, the cat will come in with dew on his paws, that doesn't make me happy. I am scared he is going to cut himself.
You have my full attention with your ball build. Keep us up updated. And have you had your eye surgery? I hope all is well and warm.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Krenov part two.*

Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.




And for those that have not seen the first part it can be found here.
All questions and comments are welcome. This was a first for me and a fun build. And as all firsts, the second will be better.
Oh yeah the base is jatoba, the body is gum and maple, the wedge is an old oak fence post.
Thanks Dave


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Great looking plane Dave, and thanks for the entertaining step by step video. I could see myself out in the shop having a wine party with a hand plane (no one else is interested). Good fun! I was very interested in seeing you finish the plane with an airbrush. It looks like just the thing for small projects. I do believe I might try that as soon as I can figure out a way to embezzle some funds out of the joint account.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Mike as always thank you. That airbrush was from Harbor Freight. I had the little airbrush compressor back from when I raced 1/10 scale cars. It has been so handy for small frames and touch up on old furniture. I have only shot shellac through it, and it does that very well. The dye was $3.00 clothes dye from wallmart.Thank you again Mike.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Man is that cool Dave - I can still kinda see the fence post in it tho…. JK. Turned out fantastic. I'm interested in hearing more about the airbrush and shellac…...anything special? I think I would like to learn how to spray shellac….do you ever finish up with a straight coat of denatured alcohol?

Bet that Jatoba is fun to smooth and finish…...nice job.

Jeff

edit - I guess the airbrush questions were a bit redundant…....sorry….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Im redundant. My mom had to tell me things two or three times. Jeff the air brush works nicely. I will spray about 4 or 5 coats the first go around. It gets a heavy over spray on the project. I use 0000 wool and bring her down. I then shoot it again HEAVY. Till the point that the finish clouds. I use BLO and steal wool and rub it down till it is smooth. And the BLO doesn't hurt it a bit.
I have not tried to finish with a coat of pure alcohol. HMMM Might have to see how that works.
Jatoba is a great bottom on a plane. I do not want to work it at the level you do. Resawing that short piece about short circuited my bandsaw.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


I might have to pick me up one of these HF guns….can I use my pancake compressor with it?

I think I read somewhere that athe last coat of straight alcohol can fix the runs and sags…..and give it a little pop….

Anything or method used to cut or shape the jatoba is a little scary…...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


*Great stuff, Dave!*

Thank you!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Jeff I use a1/10 horse diaphragm for it. I know some kits come with a reducer and a hose.

just turn down the psi to 10 - 15 lbs and try.

Thanks Joe. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Dave,
That really came out looking great!!!

It almost makes me want to become a hand tool guy! Yeah, I'm impatient and love power. Can you tell that I really liked "Home Improvement" with Tim Allen!!! Wanna play "Home Improvement" the game? I'll play Tim, you can play AL, the guy that actually KNEW what he was doing!!

BTW: You do a great job with the video. Makes me want to stick around to see how it ends.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


All right Randy. We are still going to get the one you bought to a user state.
Thank You


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


the shellac tuch over was great 

but I can´t understand why you didn´t wait untill you have finish
the tweeking with the form of the plane 
I think you want to round over the back part of the plane 
so you don´t have the sharp edges

good luck driving the plane and flying the chips 

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Ahh Dennis thank you. The plane body is done. The problem lies in the wedge. The wedge was designed for a single hand forged blade. I just need to take a rasp and relieve the wedge a little.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...



there is two places on a plane that need to be topnotch every time 
and one is the wedge and the other is the bed for the blade 
nomatter what plane you talk about 
there is other planes where one or two more things need to be it too
but if you don´t get the bed and wedge right …. well…..

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


I'm subscribed.. thnx for an awesome build. lotsa gr8 technique on that bandsaw, and airbrushin… I really liked the sound o that iron goin in. sounded goodentite.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments Roger. I wont tell no body that I used your wood wine for the stain. Thanks for the subscription.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


That is cool SuperD. I guess that's why they call you super.

Also, I now know what a Krenov is, so I don't have to look ignorant on other threads.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


I have been looking igonora ignoant ignorant for years. See I can't even spell it.
Thanks William


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Now I am thinking of getting into handplanes. Maybe this would be the way to go since I am reluctant to spend much on something that proved troublesome to my back once before.

Here is my thinking.
You know the story of why I don't work with handplanes, uh, like ever.
Well, after watching you and KTMM, and picking up one of his and actually running it across a piece of wood, I don't think the planes was my problem, but the sharpness of the plane I was using. I have been getting into sharpening things more lately to a fine edge, something I didn't always do. I'm thinking with the right plane, and it being sharp enough, I could handle limited amounts of hand planing.

Soooooo…..
Then I'm thinking, I have this buddy that is getting into blacksmithing. Do you know how cool it would be to have a couple of planes that I build, with irons that a good friend made himself?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Yep sounds like a winner William. We need to look a Japanese style for you. They work on the pull. I think that would be better for your back. You have to were a Geisha Kimono


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


I'll wear the Kimono if you will. KTMM can snap the pictures. Well put on a MS Lumberjocks fashion show.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Done I want flowers on mine


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Da Plane, Da Plane, She's a beauty Dave. Now, let's see some shavings…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tattoo I miss Fantasy Island


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


I like it, nice job! I've wanted to try this for some time now, I just haven't for some reason. I did make a plane once, but it was from a Hock kit, so it really doesn't count. But, I gave it as a gift and it was well received, and still works well today, so it was still a really cool experiecnce.

I have a couple Hock blades I ordered back when I bought the kit, as I figured I'd make the kit, figure it all out, and make a bunch of my own. Yeah, right. Worked out just like I thought…

I do have a beautiful 2-1/2"x2-1/2"x12" piece of Macassar Ebony that I have been trying to find a use for. A plane something like that would sure be a good use in my book! Maybe I can find a really nice piece of thin Gaboon Ebony for the sole, or something else good and hard that will contrast a bit.

Good video though, and sweet plane. Now let's see some shavings!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Krenov part two.*
> 
> Here is the second part of my krenov build. I had to modify the plans a bit to fit a two inch iron. I placed a good edge on my old plane iron but it was to brittle. So I had to use a new style iron and chip breaker. I used a wine stain to give it a bit of depth. Then I sanded with 120 grit to seal the pores and used an oak gel stain. The last coat of color was walnut. It was sanded again and airbrushed with waxed shellac. I used about a 3/4 pound cut. Because of the iron change the wedge is a bit tight. She still needs to have some tweaking. So as promised here is part two of the making of the plane. After tweaking I will show how good or bad it works.
> 
> ...


Why thank you Kenny. It sounds as if you have yourself almost talked into it. Go for it. This plan was designed for the hock irons. I modified it a bit wider and changed about 4 other things. But thats how we learn. Thanks for the complements.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Pole lathe*

I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4


















I placed all thread in the stocks so you can fine adjust. They are fixed on both sides of the stock with nuts.









the pedal is a frame with a door hinge to a base for stability.









I bought some cheep tools for a test run. Harbor Freight specials.









The pole part was replaced by bungee cords.


















A test piece of pine.









And finally I took a chunk of that cedar limb and made me a mallet.









I do like the lathe. With some proper cutting tools and a lot of green wood this could be fun. Who needs to go to the gym and use the tread mill. I got a pole lathe and the sweat produces tools 
Thanks for viewing.


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


That's very cool


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Maybe you can get your cat to help?  No complaining about power costs.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


schuft thank you
Doc I don't have a problem if he sneaks up on me, while I am running this one.
thanks guys


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


LOL! Yeah shopcat!

Hey I started sanding a table and today started sharpening my most beat up chisels to practice on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


That is so cool. I love it. I only wish my funds would get straightened out so I can make a trip down and see you work it in person.
Before you ask, no, I only want to watch YOU work it.

Do you like your Harbour Freight lathe tools? If so, I got a crap load I have around for only when I want to make some oddball tools, usually when I'm trying something crazy and am about to really mess up something good.
If you're interested, I'd be more than happy to part with some of them.

I also have a spur center off an older lathe I no longer have if you're interested in them. They don't fit my current lathe. They're from a harbor freight lathe that bit the dust early on. They are an oddball thread size. You may be able to put them to good use though on this. I'm thinking if you can center it on one of the althread pieces and wrap your cord around the hex shape of the part, it would free up more room on your work piece. I don't know if I'm making sense on this one. Next time we meet in person, I'll show it to you and try to explain it better.

That is nice though. I hope you change legs often so one doesn't get bigger than the other. If not, your legs will soon look like mine. My left leg (you can't tell because of the brace) is about half the size as my right.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


What we really need here is some video of you at your pole lathe. That WOOD be cool.

Super ain't got no MONKEY on his back! He's just addicted to sawdust!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


That is very cool dave - can you get safety cat to push the treadle? Agree with Randy - where's the video?


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Dave you are one crazy dude (meant in the nicest of ways of course). That is pretty cool and cost effective, well done!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


All right Doc, let's see those chisels in action. 
Thanks William we will look at that when we meet.
I have that in the works Randy.
Thanks guys!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Nice job Dave.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


you are quite the lathe magician…. turnin with a puddee-tat on yer back… and yes, I'll bet ya git a good work out in


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thanks for commenting Shane
Roger your a nut with a beard.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Resourceful - is all I have to say


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thanks Scott, just wait till I attempt to make a bowl.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


ahh yess, but, tis only one weee little hair, wit many, many split ends that have their own split ends.. lol I git a bit giddy round St. Pats


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


dave.. the more I look at that pic, the more i'm laughin.. I got 3 o them puddee's…... Rockie, Bullwinkle, and Boris really, no kiddin


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


I got at last count 6 cats, 5 dogs, 2 horses, 1 bird, 1 fish and a pet rock.
Roger you need a Dudley Do-right


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Dave,

You have been watching Roy Underhill a little…!!
... and maybe a little of MacGyver too!

Nice Job!

COOL setup!

What are you going to make next?


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Nice work on the lathe, looks terrific. I really enjoy mine and you will get a great workout! Enjoy turning and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Oh, we just have to get a video with this one. It's awesome!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


what bout the partridge n the pear tree? no no, no mo puddeez fer meez


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Joe I love Roy. I think a shaving horse is in order.
Peter Follansbee Is another one to watch.
jjw5858 thanks for stopping by and commenting.
Smitty your the second to ask.
This will happen.
Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Looks like a good steady lathe you made good Dave. I don't think the Chinese make these, so you might be on to something here. Have fun!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


very cool. Nice innovation.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thanks Mike. Yeah I can see me making a ball on this thing.
Thanks Don
Hey Guys I didn't tell you but my lathe cost $7.32


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Super,
Does the $7.32 include tax, shipping & handling?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


$7.32!!! I'll take two. Does it come with the concrete block or would I have to provided that myself?

You really are Super Dave.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Re: Shaving horse? There are a couple of pretty good discussions on LJ's about that. Found it when looking for info on wood shaves. A flywheel might help if you guys can figure out how to integrate it?

Re: Chisels. I practiced w/the construction chisels that were beat up before starting on my woodworking chisels. Hey its like a thousand lawyers at the bottom of the ocean? A start? LOL

More practice today cause everybody canceled. Upper 60's in Minnesota?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Randy that did not include the gas to the hardware store.
Andy the blocks were scrounged up out of the yard. Thanks for the complement.
Doc Thanks for the heads up on the horse. I will look into that.
You might find those old chisels have better metal than some of the new ones.
Thanks guys.
This is why I love this site.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


I don't think you can buy anything fer $7.32 nowadays.. wow


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Yep, A gallon of gas


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Been at sharpening for @ 4 hrs? Got the construction chisels ground too 1000 and I've then added a micro bevel. Went on to my dad's chisels then to my woodworkinh chisels. haven't touched the carving chisels, gouges or my new lathe tools. My back hurts! But it was something to start the furniture building? Now I will cut across grain verses tear?

Interesting sounds coming off the chinese crap. LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Sounds good Doc, I would like to see the collection. You father would be proud.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Some 2" full metal tine ace hardware stanly's , My Dad's chisels I found were really beat up. Got some Narex still in the wooden box and chinese crap from harbor frieght when I didn'tknow anybetter. LOL! Hve some of what grixzzly called Japanese gouges but they are not made like Japanese bi metal stuff. Just hoping they have a fairly high carbon structure.

The harbor frieght turning tools were recomended so I took the risk. More grinding tommorrow!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


William handed me a double set of those HF turning gems. I Have 3 of each now. So I will sharpen them all, when one gets dull I'll grab a fresh one. I am trying to get the tools for blacksmithing. When I do I want to make a few turning tools. The bowl tools are really hard to find. I have found a set in Australia and he wants $150 for the three tools. Plus shipping.Those old Stanley s should be worth rescuing.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


This is very nicely done. Great job!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thanks PanamaJack. I need to get it back out and play some more.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Dave, thanks a lot for sharing this. 
A spring pole (bungee) lathe is something I have been considering for a long time so I am watching this with interest.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thank you Fabrice. I believe I will try to get some video on this. A lot of people have shown interest in the operation.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Stuart King was a lot of my inspiration. Here are a few videos.












A very good lesson on bowl turning by Ben Orford
















Part 4 the embedding doesn't work


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thank you for these videos Dave.
I have watched the Ben Orford video several times while pondering how I could build a pole lathe.
The video about the drinking vessel in Romania was new to me however and extremely interesting.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


You are welcome Fabrice, the wife uses a one handed lathe and makes things used for sewing. Now on the bowls, I have looked for the tools that he uses to cut the bowls, he sells them but to buy then get then shipped from down under would be expensive. I have been collecting the tools to start blacksmithing and want to make them, along with some hardware and tools. I am glad you enjoyed.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Shipped from down under ? Is this a reference to Australia ? To my knowledge, both Ben Orford and http://www.woodsmithstore.co.uk/shop/Products/Tools/Pole+Lathe+-+Bowl+Turning/Product/Bowl+Turning+Hooks,+Set+of+three,+unhandled/ which also sells Ben Orford's products are located in the UK.
Shipping to the USA would still be quite expensive.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Yes I had found them in Australia and they were expensive. At $250 I can buy myself a nice anvil. My brother in-law was a smith for our local agricultural museum for 17 years, he can show me what I need to know.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


awesome videos superd. very kool turning tools also


----------



## misslolly (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Goodonya

If you haven't already found it, check out this place for all things greenwood.

http://www.bodgers.org.uk/bb/phpBB2/index.php?sid=ba4f12497a30db94e5691a43229acc56

Keep posting your projects. I love to see what people with a will can do


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


Thank you Roger
And thank you very much for the link misslolly


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


llwynog has built him a nice one. Check it out guys.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


I love this thing, I bought an old lathe but I still dream of making a spring pole lathe one day.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Pole lathe*
> 
> I had seen a few Bodgers on you tube and the pole lathe looked to be an early tool that was easy to build and I thought be fun to play with. So I set out on a mission to build on and see what it was like.
> Here is a picture of the head and tail stock. They are adjustable. The frame is 2/4
> ...


There is not much to it. Sharp tools and green wood work well. I need to get mine back out and give it a try again. Right now I am one a blacksmith kick.
Thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Sash Picture Frame*

The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Looks good.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Thanks Ham, cooker of the finest smoked pork loin. MMM I can just taste it now.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Very cool Dave. Great work on this project. I really love to see projects done with hand tools, especially old hand tools. The nails or whatever they were looked just right too. It was interesting to at last see how these window sashes were made. I also liked your mortising chisel a lot. Keep it locked up if I ever come to visit you. The video was very well done too, yet another skill you possess. How did you wind up cutting the glass? I'm just curious in case I ever want to try it myself.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


COOL Video!

COOL Frame!

COOL Tools!

A Yankee of a good job!

You thanked Stefang of U's… Where is U's?

and above all…

Super Dave project!

Thank you.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Wonderful Dave. I love the use of the nails in the corners. Are you going to age it at all? Any finish?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Yes, it was amazing to see those square nails go into those round Yankee holes! LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Mike thank you. Chisels are secure the next ones will be tighter. I cheated on the glass I made the frame to fit the glass I had. Thanks again Mike. 
Oops did I make a typo Joe. Thanks for the kind words. You now I never do one of these without a typo. That's why I failed English three times. 
Andy I will apply BLO and let it go. Those nails are concrete nails that I heated to a cherry red and whacked the ends a bit. 
I will try to learn how to do the muttons next. That will require a sticking board. 
Thanks for you time guys.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Great work, great video! Thanks for posting it for us!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


well done dave

i have made and fixed sash and mullion windows
in shops over the years
not my cup by a long shot

but you are doing and learning well

thanks for showing and shareing


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Thanks Stumpy. I learn from the best.
Thanks for the kind words David. That does mean a lot from someone that has done this.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Nice Dave, I wouldnt have thrown out that test piece ether, its very nice! Screw the gaps, they add character.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Another excellent video! I enjoy watching the techniques & tools you use. However, I'm still a "Tim The Tool Man", MORE power type of guy. Keep up he GREAT work!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Mauricio I agree. But I have a lot of tests hanging all over the shop. That didn't even make the "have character" scale Thank you.
Randy oh no you don't, I know you have 2 planes that need attention. Even if you don't use them we will make some cool pieces to hang in your shop. Thank you to for the kind words.
You guys are the reason I like to film and blog on my journeys. I learn and have a good time with the fellowship here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Can't wait to see the video Super.
Unfortunatley, my internet has been a little crazy all week. 
They're supposed to be out Wednesday to have a look see at it.
I had to post though just to put it on my watch list so I remember to watch it after they get me all fixed up.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.












Update. There are very few pictures of my wife as a baby. One of them has found a home.
Hey William, sorry for the troubles. It will be there when you get it fixed.
Stop watching me its creepy
Thanks dude.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


If that's the frame, nice work.
Still can't wait to see the process in which you done it though.
I've seen the tool you have to do it. I want to see it in use now.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Come on. You are welcome anytime.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Thanks for the pictures.
That helps explain it till I can see the video.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


I like the reflextion of the benchtop bench in that last pic. lol.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


That is cool Mauricio


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Now that is a wonderful refrain for that stick and rabbet tool… So sweet of a project AND process. Hats off to you, Super!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


My hat to you Smitty, why thank you keeper of the low angle Stanley.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Wow! Very awesome dave! You are the hand-master at planing, or is it planing by hand mastering, or, well, you know what I mean. Damn! that's an awesome frame and an awesome way to build it… There, I've said it. That's my story, & I'm stickin to it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Morning Roger and thank you very much. I like them thare hills in your avatar. Nice. I am closer to an apprentice on my way to journeyman.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Hey Dave - these are great - those finished pictures really tell the story - rustic cool…...

Now - am I losing my mind or did you post about these cool planes a week or so ago? If not I think I can predict the future…..I can't find the post so I think I'm physic…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


I am going to leave ya hanging….
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
I did and thanks for the comments. You are not nuts.
Now I have some more planes that are soon going to get some attention and hopefully produce a project from.
First I blogged about the plane then I blogged about the project it helped me make. Thanks Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Dang nabit….thought I could quite my day job…...

Those are cool planes…..it's amazing to see them in action….thanks man…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


thank you Jeff, more to come.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Two hours in the shop and I am get tighter and faster. This was a 2 by 4.
All saw and plane.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Dave,

You missed a Super 2×4 Contest Entry… way back when…

All of that out ONE 2×4x8!

Secret being your Super planes to do the tricky stuff!

That's NOT a construction Grade 2×4 is it? LOL
... sure looks nice, clear, and smooth!

Great work!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Thanks Joe, it was construction grade. I broke the banding off of a new stack and picked 3 of them with only 2 to 3 knots.
I am going to learn this method because it is a fun way to make a frame, that is a bit different.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


You go Dave!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Kudo's to you super. Nicely done


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Thanks guys. Work in progress.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Dave,

Did you get the 2×4's at a Big Orange / Blue store?
... or a bonafide Lumberyard?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Orange monster, I stood at the checkout for 10 minutes just to spend $7.45. I hate box stores. It was on the way home.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Kiln dried?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Yep kiln dried.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Lookin' sweet Dave. The wife should be happy with that…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Sash Picture Frame*
> 
> The wife has been wanting me to buy some old windows for hanging pictures in and placing them on the living room wall. Most of the windows we could find were priced way to high. The ones I was able to get my hands on have been to far gone to even use as a picture frame. I have reticently acquired two old Stick and rabbet planes. So I set on the journey to teach myself sash. I have a few old windows to look at the construction. Even around the 1900's they were using machines to cut the molding. There construction is almost like modern day cabinet doors. When they were done by hand the corners were coped in to give the look of a mitered joint but retain some water shedding ability. To do the coping method you have to have an in-canneled gouge. I do not have one so I choose just to do a miter. Each corner taught me a lesson and I then move to the next. I found that free handing was no where near accurate and thus built a miter jig for pairing. Proper layout is a key. And cutting the tenons before planing is a must. here is a short video and pictures tell a lot more. I did use an old window pain and its imperfections are nice. I could not toss out the test piece so I finished it and gave it to the wife. She liked it and it awaits a picture. Please ask questions.


Thanks Marty I am having to relearn something that is very old by trial and error. So I am practicing on some tubafore.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*The wedge for my krenov plane*

here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
Here is the making of the plane. 
Part 1
Part 2
*Part 3*




I did enjoy this, I hope you did.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Great video SD.
The best thing about hand planing is if you plane too much off you can always stick back the last (or few) shavings like a veneer to make good.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Roger they will start a fire real quick. Thanks for the laugh's, you are always good for one or two.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Great job.
I need to make me one someday. I have this friend that is going to get into blacksmithing that I am going to try and pay him to make me an iron just for me to make one.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Glad to see you solved the your wedgie problem. It is impressive that you built a project (tool) that will allow you to build more projects.

Looking forward to your 5 sided window frame!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


That is work in progress and you will be the first one to get the benefits William.
Randy you aint seen nothing yet. Next I am cooking a vise.
Thanks guys.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


As much as I liked the music in the video, I much rather hear more of the sweet sound of the your hand plane shearing thru the wood. Nice shavings! Beautiful hand plane!! Glad you hung in there and not let that little wedge beat you. If it did, you'll never hear the end of it from me. Hee Hee.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Wonderful plane Dave. Wonderful shavings. Need I say anymore?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Those look a lot like Lie Nielsen shavings Dave. Pretty darn good for a wooden plane. You hit the jackpot with this one.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Great looking and operating plane !

Wedges are tricky critters.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


William NG, thank you sir that means a lot to me. A lot.
~
Thanks Andy, you the man
~
Mike , Lie Nielson ratings wow. thanks buddy
~
Fabrice That little wedge kicked my butt.
~
Thank you Gentlemen for you kind words…


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Well Dave that is just super!

I did not see this blog until now but I just watched the first two, nice build and video, good recovery on the iron too. It looks like some great shavings, wonderful addition to your shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


beautiful krenov style. I like it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


beautiful superd! Wow! Luv the jams also! You've got some gr8 curl comin outta that fine plane. What's YOUR sharpening secret, process? Thnx


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Thanks Tim
^
Stumpy you a nut. Don't change!
^
You are to nice Don
^
Hey Roger that iron is a bit dull, to my satandards. I started the project and put a fair edge on it, from all the beating and banging it is not where I like to keep my plane edges. I have just received a Tormek and love it. I use my worksharp to get the back of the iron to a flat - mirrored surface then the Tormek to place the edge on the iron. I am wanting to get a nice set of stones. But that is down the road.

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


*Dave,

Beautiful work!*

How much trouble was there in getting that plane *adjusted* in order for it to perform *THAT* well? LOL

Thank you very much!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *The wedge for my krenov plane*
> 
> here is the final installment on the making of my krenov plane. I fought the wedge because of the iron change. I have it working now and it is a fine 2 inch wide smother. I wanted the width, she is a fat short plane and is working fine.
> Here is the making of the plane.
> ...


Joe thank you once the wedge was the right shape it was no more than any wooden plane. Thanks again Joe for the comment.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*

I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull. 
Please ask questions.
Any and all input is welcome.
Can anyone find the big oops in the video?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Well I watched it twice and haven't found the oops moment yet. I'll be watching to see what other's say though. I was hoping I'd find it just so I could rib you about it.
Great work as always.
I know how to cut dovetails, but have never been able to make it look as effortless as you do. That's why I call you the Dovetail Master when I talk to other people.

Well, when I'm not calling you other things.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Very nice work dave and the fit was perfect i really enjoy watching talented people that do their craft.

EXCELLENT JOB


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Will watch this evening, but glad to know there's another TAILS FIRST person out there!

Woot! Woot!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Thanks William for some of those complements I just don't like doing 6 sets of drawers. it tends to get a bit old. 
Thanks Geo for the kind words. I love the dovetail joint.
Thanks guys again for your time.
Yall can call me anything you want just not late for dinner.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


*Yes!

Excellent… Very Excellent Job!*

I did have to turn the volume down quite a bit though…
... started out over-modulating…
... after that, it was better… LOL

Thank you!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Thanks Joe and I will work on the audio. 
Thanks again.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Either you smacked your finger or your pins are too long…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


There always long. I set the marking gauge a bit wider than the board and sweeten it up with a plane. That way they are always even.
I didn't harm a finger in the production of this joint
thanks Marty


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Hey Dave - cool vid - but I was going to say you set the marking gauge too deep…...(watched it twice also…) but now you say no…........I give up - they look great!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


I noticed that the pins were too long too, but a lot of guys do that on purpose so they can clean them up with a hand plane. So I thought it was as near to perfect as any I've seen!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Jeff I run it deep on purpose and clean them up afterwards. During glue up, they are so tight I have to get a hammer and whack the fire out of them, that makes marks. From the saw the end grain is not at its best, them being deep I can plane the end grain back and tighten it up so it will not darken so bad during finish. I am just leaving a bit of over hang for cleanup to make the finish better.
If the wood is really hard I don't do it as much.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Sweet video!!! I'm a bit of a visual learner so this helps me out tremendously! I'm honored and blessed for the encouragement my brother! I'm stuck at work tonight but I will give your method a try (or as many tries as it takes until it resembles a dovetail) as soon as I get home tommorrow morning (God Bless My Neighbors and their hearts…lol). I need to go scout out a Dozuki this week. I've got plans to practice some Japanese joinery techniques. Perhaps we could go back and forth with videos once you get the package. May God Bless you guys!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Great video Dave. I am a pins first guy, but I didn't see anything wrong with your method. I like pins first because I find it easier to mark out from pins when I have very narrow openings at the ends of the tails. Your reason for tails first is just as valid, as it serves a worthwhile purpose.

I would have turned the pin and tail pieces over to chop out the remaining waste. That said, it is the result that counts and you got a perfectly tight fit and I couldn't see any breakout on the other sides of the work pieces, a testament to your well sharpened chisels. I also believe that whatever works is correct as far as I'm concerned.

I noticed that you let the pins protrude a bit and I assume the tails do too. This is good practice which allows leveling down to even surfaces after the glue sets.

I am amazed that you can hand cut such good dovetails if you have impaired vision. This was great work and craftsmanship even for someone with perfect vision. It's clear from the comments that your videos are inspiring others. Keep up the good work!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


You got it Paul. All it takes is practice. I started with a Marples flush cut saw from the big orange box. I still got it. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


@stefang - I believe it has something to do with super powers… 

@superdave721 - I may pick up that flush cut saw, but I hear it tends to be unforgiving due to the lack of ridgidity. But who am I kidding? Anything I could use as an excuse for it not looking good is a plus in my book! LOL!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


I'm starting to think that you done them too perfect and there is no real oops.
The bait is to make people like me watch it over and over trying to find the mistake.
It's working if that's your ploy.
I've watched it five times all the way through and several more in skipping around to spots where I thought there was a mistake.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Sweet Vice by the way…Where did you pick that up?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Great video, good job!

Did the big oops happen at 3:54 in the video? Out of sequence edit?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Now that you're under his spell, Run back to the shop and give it a try…...


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


William, I didn't fall for it. I watched it with my eyes closed…..


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


@William - It must be the fact that he did not give credit to nor include the disclaimer: "Safety Cat was not harmed or involved in the making of this video!" LOL…


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


@boxcarmarty- Sweet Avatar! I enjoyed the part when Superdave makes special hand gestures outlining his tail markings with his hand. As they say in Japan, "Oh…Very Professional!"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


I watched it closely too.
I even noticed he used different vices at different points in the video.
This made me go back and see if I could see something happening to one of the vices. 
I noticed the markings for the pins and tails. 
Since my terminology isn't always correct, I went and googled info to make sure he didn't cut the wrong one on one of the boards.
I thought at one point he was fixing to make the wrong cut.
Nope.

The only thing I can find I am not sure about. If the markings are supposed to match on the two boards, and you look at the corresponding markings at the end of the video, it would mean that he cut one of the boards upside down.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Mike that is a plus in the pins favor when they are narrow. I have had to do pins first a few times and its like sawing left handed. (to me) The double bevels had to be cut pins first.
I am flipping them, if you notice the sharpie marks are up and then they will be down.I should have shown me flipping the board. I try to shoot and not speak. Talking to me just clouds it up.
I use my knife to find the mark then mark them with a pencil. I have about ten lights in the shop for my eyes and it helps when filming as well. The darker the wood gets the harder it gets.
We had some of this discussion a year or so ago. I learned from it then and hope to learn more now. You guys are my teachers and that is one reason why I love this site.
Mike as always your input is very important to me. Thank you!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Paul it cuts on the pull and mine cut a many a tail. It still has all the teeth and was never bent. 
Just remember cut on the pull. The push stroke is just to return the saw blade.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Thanks Nicky for the comment. 
That is not it it .
Hint "witness marks"


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


William got it
I Marked and cut the pin board on the wrong end.
That could cost you a grain match or upside down dado.
I have been down that road.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Dave - now I have to watch again…...

My next guess would have been…..the Glen-Drake offset gauge.

Met Kevin Glen Drake at the Lie-Nielsen tool event thing in Minneapolis a few weeks ago…...this guy makes some sweet tools. His tools and techniques are a bit over my current pay grade, but cool to say the least.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


What do I win?
Don't tell me a cookie.
I just finished eating for the first time in three days.
I don't think I could handle a cookie.

I thought about it as I was writing all the things I noticed that were NOT mistakes.
It hit me just as I was fixing to hit the post button.
Hold on a dang minute.
Why would anyone make marks and then reverse those marks?
It still looks great as always though Super.

The last drawers I made, I was having a real bad day. 
I made them all up (five of them), glued them, and went to the house happy to be done. I woke up in the middle of the night cussing. When my wife asked what was wrong, I told her. I didn't put the bottom in any of those drawers before I glued them up.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Jeff I think I will start point out the bloopers in my video's more often. It's almost as much fun as talking about the subject matter.
I looked at that souped up feeler gauge. That is some real nice tools. WOW
Now I have managed to stash away half the money for the music box innards. I am one month closer. Thank you Jeff for make it possible to have the perfect addition to the gift for my wife.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Text me tomorrow and remind me to send you photos of the two music box mechanisms I have to see if you want them.
They are old and not pretty. They'd work nicely though if placed where they're out of sight. 
One is a wind up and one is a string pull.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


very closely videod video. I think the oops mighta been, well, my eye didn't see any oops. yer that good superd. Keep on keepin on. Da man wit da plane, now da-dovetail…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Thanks William I will.
As always Roger you are a loose nut. Never change. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Great video as always SD.
Like to expand upon what brand of tools you are using….type, models etc. would be interesting.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Roger stand by I will inventory.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


cool…..dovetailed birdseye? Or….? It's worth the wait…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


marking guage, Harbor Freight special. I did a review.
6 in 1 Sheffield Dovetail square [Highland Woodworking]
Dozuki Dovetail Saw [Highland Woodworking]
Footprint chisels Sheffield England Sears 
mallet made by Dave


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Jeff that is what I am fighting over, the layout of the box. If it is not dovetailed, there will be some Japanese joinery involved and an inlay-ed dutchman.
The Japanese call the dovetail joint - Swallow tail joint


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


The only "oops" I can see is you were listening to NPR.

Joint looks real good, though.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


JJ thanks , I love talk radio. Its all I listen to on the weekends. Today was birds. What better to listen to when your cutting dovetails.
Thank You


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


I can't stand talk radio. With a wife and as many kids as I have, all I have to do if I want to hear talk is to turn the radio off.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Click and Clack on PRM is sum funny stuff.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


I'm with Dave - click and clack the tappet brothers…....better than the rupert murduck radio alternative….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Listening to my kids is funny too.
I have four younger ones that think they know everything about everything. They are funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Now when the four older ones come by the shop and start talking, it's time to turn the music UP.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


My wife hates talk radio so bad, but she will listen to the Clack brothers.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Nice job Super, you make it look as though even I could cut dovetails. Thanks for taking the time to do the video & for sharing. YOU are what makes LJs the great place that it is!!!!

The only "oops" that I noticed; There were no dancing girls or beer involved!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Randy you made me laugh out loud.
You sir are a funny man
And the same goes for me. Randy you make it fun to be here.
You can cut them just follow the dotted lines - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


great video superdav, very informative.thanxs


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


I noticed your face 'f' marks were facing opposite directions. Was that the mistake ?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Well done; I enjoyed it. How many teeth per inch does the saw have and how much set? I'm not familiar with Japanese saws. I only have one and its for sawing maybe a dowel off at the surface without marking the surface.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Good video Dave! Just one minor note on the editing: those transitions are a little overbearing and should be used sparingly.  Otherwise it was very fun to watch and you clearly have your approach to DTs down very well!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


You got it Eddie, Thank you.
Yep Gavin you nailed it.
Charles about 18 TPI, the set is minimal I don't know the number. Thank you
Thanks for the tip Brandon, the software does it and I let it run. We will see if I can tone it down a bit. Those tips I like.
Thank You guys for you questions, tips and time…..


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Great video Dave. I've been cutting some dovetails today in fact, well the tails at least. I'll get the pins done tomorrow morning. I'm a tails first guy, probably because I learnt my method from Rob Cosman and he cuts tails first.

Keep 'em comin' brother!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Andy, Rob was a large influence in my madness. Good luck on the dovetails. Thanks for your time Andy your opinion matters.
Keep them saws sharp!


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Nice video Dave, very much how I settled on cutting mine. I kind of like the idea of setting the line then chopping out waste from one side only. I may give that a shot


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Super, an excellent video (as usual)! Hadn't seen the approach for baseline chops then front-in paring. Very informative, nice to see another way, nice job!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Thanks John I remember a certain LJ taking the dovetail trail not so long ago. I am relief cutting the show side of the joint. You have to, or it would blow out. If you notice the sharpie side is up in one scene the down the next. Thanks for you time John.
Thanks Smitty, the galoot index was pretty high on this one. Everyone finds there way to get them to cooperate. This is mine. I will make them tighter if they are going to show and pair or rasp them to a neat fit. 
Both of you guys can cut a good looking tail as well.
Thanks for your input and time.


----------



## Saxplayer (Apr 8, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Thanks for this! I had been trying to learn to make handcut dovetails with another method I saw in a video. Involved cutting out the waste with a coping saw. I had overall very bad results - probably because I haven't been doing it for 20+ years yet. It's much easier to control a chisel going into end grain than getting a coping saw to cut perfectly flat and level across the grain.

I tried using the method in your video, and came out with (for me) a very nice-looking dovetail. Now, for me, it's just a matter of cleaning up the measuring and sawing process. Thanks again for an informative and useful video. I look forward to many more in the future!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Simple Handcut Dovetails my way.*
> 
> I have been asked to show a short video on my method of cutting dovetails. So here ya go Paul. Now two things, first I am near blind and the board is just some scrap. This is just a short demonstration.
> I had a long list of step by step instructions and I don't think I will post those. I will let the video do all the telling of the story. But a few things. I am a tail first kind of guy. I choose tails first for the big reason that you have the face of the board facing you. So if there are any mistakes in the pass of the saw it will be on the inside of the joint. I use Japanese saws. I like the cut on the pull.
> ...


Chris your are more than welcome and I am glad it helped you. Good luck on your future joints.
Thank you for you time.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*What a great easter weekend! *

The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.


















That is done and they are hanging in the living room.
Then a package came from a fellow LJ, Paul David Soto.
It seems he had been to Japan and had some inspiration.









Another package came and a Ohio tongue and groove plane was in it. Its missing one iron but with time I should be able to find one.


















I needed some nails from the big orange box. I like to take concrete nails and heat the heads cherry red. Then wack em to a square end. While I was getting the nails they had a box of nails right next to them and I had to get some. They only had them in 8 penny.



























Then anothe package came. This one was from eBay and I had a few eBay bucks built up. I bid and won. With shipping I got them for $.62.
Irwin bits



























My prize for the Stumpy Nubs Tuba-four contest came.
A book, bumper sticker and an autographed picture of the Stumps.


















The picture holds a spot on the shop wall.









Then the best package of all. I got this from eBay for a grand total of $27.00
The list of tools

Stanley

~Job Master Ball pein

~#62 SW marking Gauge

~9 1/2 block plane

~110 body

~#122 12" rule

~#364 torpedo level

~#117 scratch awl

~#25 bevel gauge

~8" square

~4" square

~#1220 egg beater drill

~# 26n masters 6' folding ruler

~Lufkin 4" callipers













































The plane was all I could get to clean up today.
It is doing pretty well. Still needs a bit of tweaking.



























It has been a great weekend. I have done some projects for the wife. Received gifts from good friends and had a bunch of Stanley tools to play with. Made a short film on dovetailing as well.
I do love this site> I have received so much kindness and friendship from here. A woodworkers heart is one of giving and friendship. Thank you guys for being YOU!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


it looks like you've confused xmas and easter Dave. Nice week end for you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, it was a bit of giving and receiving.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Nice Dave, sounds like a lot of boxes. Always good to get new stuff!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Wow - it's raining goodies over there! Good you got those frames done first - cause you are obviously distracted now….......$.62 for the bits! Nice.

I did a couple mega road trips this weekend and had some time to kill waiting so stopped at a few antique shops - cool tools but no deals…......

Good to see someone is….....

Cool stuff Dave….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Shane I have to keep up with you plane guys. You guys are way ahead of me. But I am chasing you.
Jeff we go and sometimes I will go to 5 or 6 and have zero luck. The bad thing about the internet is the risk of not holding the tool before purchase.
Good luck on your next round.
Were these trips on the motorcycle?
Thanks guys


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - No motorcycle for the road trips…..the first one on Friday was picking up my daughter at college - 7 hours of driving and she doesn't want to ride with dad on the bike….plus her friend needed a ride also, so…........On Saturday, a couple more hours to drive to my folks out west and it was raining…...I have driven the bike through plenty of rain, but not by choice! One time the trailer hauling canoes in front of me blew off the road, so it was time to stop…...had to lean on my bike to prevent it from blowing over sitting on the side of the road….driving home from the Ozarks. FUN!

Now, it's 'spose to freeze here tonight??? WTF?

I have gotten my share of good deals myself, so I understand the patience factor…...always like to see the good finds!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Jeff my girls love to ride. I will try to rotate and give them each a turn. But taking 3 of them out for a 50 - 75 will wear you out. 
I had to go to college on my little LTD 440. I had to ride rain, sleet or snow. When I graduated and bought my first truck. It took me five years to get back on one. Now I don't want to get off.
No freezing weather here. 75 degrees and Dave's is walking around in shorts.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Bad visual….Dave walking around in shorts….sorry….

Riding to school on your LTD 440 was definitely character building….(as you know). It is amazing what you can endure! It's been really mild here like everywhere else, had a couple 80 degree days…....but not tonight…..

No shorts here…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Nice haul!!

I didn't think you could ship anything for 62 cents… let alone including the Purchase of something! LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Yes the roosters look at me funny, they think I am moving in on there territory, sporting my chicken legs


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


A well deserved score. Congrats!!! Good things come to those that wait (& surf the net)!!!

Just be sure not to go by a KFC, while wearing shorts!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


You are always good for a laugh and smile Randy.
Thanks.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Some nice finds Dave. That'll keep ya busy for a minute. Love the bit set, sweet deal with the ebay bucks. Now, make room on the bench 'cuz you got another package comin' with a little more something than just Stanley parts…..

That is if I can ever get to the P.O. before they close…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


And yes I just got home, so don't be lookin' at the clock…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, you cant beat a deal.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty, I am itching to get my hands on that cap screw. You don't know how much I appreciate you brother making that screw. I tore the internet up for a week looking for one. I wound up all the way in New Zealand and couldn't find one. Now Marty don't go out of your way.
As always Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...












cap screw in question.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Nice to know you're having a great time for the hoiday.
Happy Easter.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks William. You have built a few toys and had one or two brought to you. friends and family. Ya cant beat it.
But now I have to go back to work. At least the week wont start with Monday.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had some fun in the shop over Easter Dave, even if you were making picture frames for your good lady. 

I'm working on a project for my wife at the moment. The nice thing about doing a project for the wife is that she lets me spend as much time on woodworking as I want and doesn't nag me to do anything else.  Wait until you see this fun project. It's an outdoor game for two people and is actually quite a challenge to make. Still, here in the UK, Good Friday and Easter Monday are both public holidays so I got to spend 4 whole days woodworking. It rained all day yesterday, but she said "Bring your workbench inside and carry on working in the kitchen." So not only could I continue woodworking, but I had heat too. Life is good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Wow Dave what a great haul and you got a lot done too. It's always fun to do projects for the wife. I like your handwork approach to woodworking. It's so nice working without all the noisy, dusty machines. I'm sure you are inspiring a lot of people to do the same. Wonderful to keep those old traditions alive.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Andy I will have to keep it in mind, that when you are working for the wife all is good. Your project will be interesting to see. We got Easter Monday this year off for the first time in four years. Usually we used it in a snow day and have to go to work. I had taken the Thursday before Good Friday off as well. I have been bad for five days.
Thank you Mike. I agree, I love the look on her face when I give it to her. Mike there is just a bit more in the piece when it is done buy hand. Not to say its better, I just look at it a bit differently. I hope to pass some of what I have learned to a grand child.
Thank you guys for your time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Love that maroon block plane, and the action shots are appreciated! A fine weekend, Dave! Congrats!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Thank you Smitty. You told me about the color of the plane. It was 98% there and left to its original color. Thank you again Smitty.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


looks like itwas a gr8 weekend super.. nice score, nice haul, etc… oh, that block plane is the same one that I have. It was actually my first ww hand tool I think. I bought it…..way back when I was mmmm maybe 13 or 14.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


I was told it was one of he last GOOD plane series that Stanley made. I am proud to own it. Thanks for the comments Roger. You nut
Let me borrow that hammock.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


Hope it makes your woodworking easier! Been realizing we celebrated the most well known woodworker/carpenter in the world this past weekend.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *What a great easter weekend! *
> 
> The week end started with me filling my wife's order for four more picture frames. From scratch and 2 ten foot 2/4. I got it done.
> 
> ...


You have that right Doc. And I hope it does to. Have a great day!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Xylophone for my grandson*

I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.


























































Thanks for your time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


That is cools Super.
I'll bet he loves it. 
I hadn't thought of using wood for the sound bars. 
I was looking a while back a a set, a very expensive set, of metal sound bars in one of my catalogs.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Ludwig Logan Beethoven…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


The Africans were using wood for thousands of years. They are really easy.
You got it Marty. I think a drum is next.
Thanks guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


You're new at this Grandkids thing aren't you Dave. You don't make drums unless you can send it home with them…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Dave thats just to cool ,the wood has a good tone too.nothing more enjoyable than to make something for the ones you love


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


great looking grandson ,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Super,
Looks like the gift was well recieved.

Next musical instrument build; drums=NO, a *WOOD*WIND=YES!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Marty, Eddie and Randy thanks guys.
The first times are the best.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Hey… and you even did a pretty good job of Tuning it too!

Nice COOL JOB & project!

Logan was having a Ball with it!

Good Show!

Thank you.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Great Dave, Get it Beethoven!, I like that part.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Nice one Dave!


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Taking entertainment over the top.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe that means a lot.
I thought it was funny to Mauricio
Thank you Phillip
Hello there Chips, you know we have to keep them entertained down here.
Thanks guys.
The tuning part did scare me a bit but if you use the sawdust to find where to mount them it is fairly easy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Wow! That you've seen it done and did it is very cool, Super! Best thing is, the birthday boy loves it!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


very cool, sounds great


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool SD. The grandson seems to love it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


What a fun thing Dave! I was surprised that it was so well tuned. Lucky kids to have such a wonderful grandfather. I wish my grandkids were small again so I could make one too. I guess I will have to wait for great grandchildren (could take a few years).


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Jam on Dave. That is really kool. Very interesting trick with the sawdust. I didn't know sawdust was good fer anything, but, hey, ya learn somethin everyday. Looks like your Grndson will be jammin right on wit cha! Watchin your gr8 video instantly reminded me of a tune that really got me goin whenever it came on the radio: "I don't wanna work, I jus wanna bang on da drum all day".............. are ya hearin it in yer head??


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Nice toy Super, what did you make of?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Little Bandit Beethoven. Thats pretty cool.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Smitty he does love it. But his Mawmaw still had to go get him a store bought toy. We will see witch one lasts longer.
Thank you Steliart
You know it Rex
They will come around Mike. The tuning surprised me to.
Thanks Roger that will be in my head the rest of the day.
Red oak Rodman. It would be better with rose wood or similar, but all I had was oak.
Little Ludwig Thanks Don
Stay tuned next week we build a computer out of pine.
Thanks Guys


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


You play pretty well, Dave… but I don;t think the diaper suits you…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Funny there Stumpy. You should see me in a onesies!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Hey super,
It looked earlier in this thread that you were looking for his next musical instrument.
I have the plans for a train whistle. Maybe that's not considered a musical instrument, but train whistles have always been like music to my ears.
Also, I've thought about a simple version of a harmonica made of wood?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


looks very cool, and sounds great!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Way cool. The sawdust settles at the nodes. The zero point in the sine wave.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


William that sounds like a great project.
Thanks PurpLev
Craftsman you said it much better than me.
Thanks guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


The sawdust settles at the nodes. The zero point in the sine wave.

Dave, I think that means it works…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Yep what he said. Dumaflichy discombubalated at the frickastat.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Very cool Dave - Lucas is is a lucky little fella if you ask me. I gotta remember the sawdust trick…..that's a new one. Always something new with SD….........thanks…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff, we can learn from watching the old timers. You I stop and think of the knowledge that is passed by word of mouth alone. How much have we lost.
Yep the sawdust is what Craftsman said, sines on the nodes


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


I am a little late to comment on this one, but really impressed by the way you find the spot for the mounting holes. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for sharing ! Get it Beethoven


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Xylophone for my grandson*
> 
> I made a xylophone for my grandsons second birthday. I had seen a old woodwright show where Roy had shown how to make a xylophone. The frame is red oak, the bars are also red oak. The mallets are made of sapele and popular. The frame was built and held together with dowels. The bars were cut then I used sawdust to find the dead spots to place the mounting holes. I used little squares of leather to float the bars above the frame. Here are some pictures and a short video.
> 
> ...


Thank you for yor kind comment Francois.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*nautilus cam bench clamp*

*I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make. 
I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
Video as follows.




































































Thanks for your time!
All comments and questions are welcome.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Very cool Dave - I am kind of surprised how many power tools it took to create those hand tools clamps!  Looks like they work great…..nice production!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


That's a unique way to make use of all of the dog holes….! LOL

Very nice…

Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Funny Jeff, I did it in a rush. No cats were harmed in the manufacture of this jig.
Thanks big guy.
Thanks Joe, master of tiny tote tool tills.
Thanks guys!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


great video *Dave* ,stow and go clamps ,looks like once its locked its not going anywhere great jig ,there goes my 10,000 dang it. if you win the 10.000 will you give me your old plane .making some nice shavings* *


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Thanks Eddie. That is my favorite smoother. It was built by convict labor about 1900.
We will split the 10,000


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Very cool idea Dave and nice video, thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Nice job SD. Like the way you keep everything simple.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


great project Dave. I might have to copy!


----------



## punk (Oct 14, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


verry simple &plain but looks like they woork well nice job


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


These are in my future. Nice work, Dave!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


These clamps really look practical and easy to make. I imagine they could also be used for edge clamping glued up table tops and such. As usual you are right on the ball Dave.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Thank you Steliart as always you are to kind.
Roger they are a breeze to use.
Go fer it Don, you and anyone else.
Thank you punk, my father would approve as well.
Good deal Smitty.
Mike I haven't thought of that either. You guys have already started to use them in different fashions, now that is a good jig that is adaptable to other functions.
thanks guys.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Great job. I can see these being made from 1/4" ply, for thinner stock.

I think even I could make them successfully! All I would need to do is build a proper workbench with dog holes.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


1/4 inch would work great for small items Randy. Give her a shot and tell us how it works out.
Thanks Pres.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Nice job Dave. You can never have enough methods of holding stuff. Variety is the spice of life. Have you thought of putting a bit of leather or rubber on the clamping faces?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Andy I have. If you are going to use just one pair that would be a necessity. Any reverse friction causes them to release. Felt and sandpaper would be a good option as well. Thank you Andy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


nice prototypes 
now we want you to make it with all the wistles build in and covered with gold 
you need new jewlry in the shop …. 

thanks for sharing 
like the way it fits over the benchdogs and easy to store

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Dennis that is my favorite part. I can break them down and put them away on a shelf. Thank you my friend. I hope all is well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


the health is ok on all of us except the usual with my back … but thats something 
I just have to live with and have done since 1981 
though the oconomy is pretty tight now and everything on hold … well 
I just have to wait until I find a job before I can continue in the shop as I want to
since they are so frugal on this island its even hard to find a pallet to sneak home :-(
to make some cradles of

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Dennis I have been worried about your job situation. I hope and pray you find something shortly. If you need a reference in the states. I will be happy to give you the highest regards possible. Good luck Dennis.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


thank you  but I think my daughter wuold get very upset if I did found a job in the states 
and I think her mother wuold shoot me before we get to the plane if I took her with me …. LOL
though I useualy never say never so I´ll have it in mind  thanks

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Very slick dave. good luck in stumps contest. Looks like these work very well.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Thanks Roger. You aught to enter that gun holding jig and see how it fairs.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


Love it. That is ingenious, and I plan to use them too, I can't afford to buy all the darn clamps that a woodworker needs. With that said, I have been looking into ways of making my own and using the bench/vises to glue things. This is right up my alley- Thanks.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *nautilus cam bench clamp*
> 
> *I have seen cam clamps for benches of all shapes and patterns. *I thought of the nautilus shell because of the golden ratio. Most cam clamps use a progressing curve. The shell is an easy to find curve on the internet. I have made 6. If they are used in a pair the need for a bit of friction is due. If used this way a piece of leather or some sandpaper should be applied to the edge of the pair. If you use the in a set of four they hold very well. I will apply sandpaper to two of them and keep the other four without. I like this for speed of clamping. If I am doing a lot of batch work this are a near perfect method of holding the piece. I have seen this shape used for holding rigging on sailing ships. The project is an easy build and fun to make.
> I will also post this as a project for the Stumpy Nubs Jig contest.
> ...


You are more than welcome Philip. I am happy to help. Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*New blog site*

I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me. 
Tell me what you think here or there.
*WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Hi Dave,

Didn't have the time to really look INTO your site clicking links, etc., etc.

My first impression was GREAT SITE!

Looks super good!

Are you doing it yourself?
Who are you using for a Server, domain, etc.
(I'm using Godaddy)

Will take a better look later…

You're doing GREAT!

Thank you!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Joe godaddy is my domain provider and host. I use WordPress for the front end. Thank you for the complements. And yes its all me. A bit of a learning curve. But its exciting.
Thank You!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


looks good Dave , its got a clean and crisp format ,like the music in the back ,great job you got it going on


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


didn't get music? subscriber, now enthrall me superdave!  I started a blog but didn't keep it going.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Looks great Dave. I wish you success with it. It is wonderful to have today's possibilities for personal expression and to augment our woodworking interests.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


I like it Dave!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


I'm subscribed!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Wishin you well. I'll be followin ya along


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Unable to check it out from work PC. Will give it a try when I can.

I 'm sure its great.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Eddie, Doc, Mike, Don, Mauricio, Roger and Yanks. Thats what I am talking about. Thanks Bunches for the wonderful comments, subscriptions and well wishes. You guys are the bomb. 
I love it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Your site is nice and I wish you well on it.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


It looks Super - Dave…......


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Wreck and Jeff thanks a whole lot. I couldn't do it without you guys.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Hi Dave,

I had a chance to go back & take a closer look!

Thank you for including my Tool Tote in your Video section! Quite a surprise!

*The only suggestion I saw right away…*
... Have a *Table of Contents* at the top of the Home page… maybe* Last2*,3, etc. with a *View All.*..

... the *Last 2, 3, 4*, etc. could immediately follow… (or you could have them on Separate Pages to reduce bandwidth usage… why display ALL of them all of the time, when maybe only ONE would really be looked at?

... *Viewing ALL* would go to a new page where there would be a Longer Table of Contents… with each Selection going to separate Page. You would have a quick glance of everything you have (not taking up much bandwidth to display)

Note: Just my opinion… worth only what you paid for it… LOL


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Saw your shop again with the email notice. My craftsman 20 yearold table saw would kida fill your space? does your shop space determinewhat and how you build?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Doc the main thing is I can only work on one project at a time. That has a plus because when I start it I have to finish it. Now on the other hand when I am finishing a project it is in the way. You have to wait for it to cure properly.
My little 100 dollar tablesaw is all I need. I have 4 main power tools. Table saw, 10 inch bandsaw, chop saw and a drill press. I will use these to rough cut the project then I do the final work by hand. Hand tools are a much smaller tool set than power tools. You don't need as much space if you are a hand tool guy.
Now I am in the process of getting a working smith shop together. there are many tools I want to build. And making some old fashioned hardware will be nice to.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


You guys please forgive some of the double posts for a bit. I am trying to get my ratings up and am using a lot of the stuff I have posted here. My intention is to work on new stuff and give a bit more detail on my blog. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Good Luck,sounds like you are on your path. When I get the opportunity I set up a bench on my saw horses and work outside.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Doc you can not beat the natural light. I gets no better.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Dave, I double post a lot of things on LJ and my blog. I find for whatever reason there are people who hit one and not the other. I've got a lot of links back and forth, hoping to drive users in both directions. Plus, once you get it in LJ, its just copy and paste into the blog.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Sounds good Don. StumbleUpon made my hits quadruple. I went from 150 hits to 750 on my best day. 
Don give this a peek http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38928
Thanks


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Now here s something I am proud of, check out my site on a mobile device.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


we get so few pleasureable days so I take what I can get. 70's today did some maintenance and set up a mosquito zapper as we have had a fair amount of rain to make up for a very mild winter. Seems like you're having fun Mr High tech primitave? oxymoron?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Now that was down right funny. I mean funny. Almost as funny a Neil Armstrong walking around the moon in flip-flops.
I am having a blast Doc. It is very hard. I do I.T. all day every day. Never any web stuff mostly hardware, building servers, loading os's and mild software support. This is a whole new bag of tricks. But with my job the reading and learning never stops. I just wish I could type
95 down here and I spent the whole day in my garden.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


I got out of electronics just before the desk top boom. Had long hair and a beard and they hid me in the back room at IBM. Had this wierd notion that I could help people. Now I tell kids stay with something that will earn you enough to pay your loans. And help people along the way. do they listen? NAH!

Maybe IBM would have gotten rid of me when they downsized? Or I would have gone three piece?

!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


I watched that downsize and it saddened me. They were like Ma Bell.
I have one now and more to come, but my grand-kids will hopefully listen to the old man. I will teach them to respect God, nature and family.


----------



## Dave5000 (Aug 20, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Dave u brought back memories to me by ur saying. My father in law who was a good man,had one saying,if he said it once he said it a million times. where ever u go there you are . Thanks good site by the way.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *New blog site*
> 
> I want all my friends to now I am a proud Lumberjock. I have been wanting to grow a bit and have chosen to start my own web page. I will be learning to forge and needed to spread out into metalwork. I will still continue to post and blog here because lj's is one of the biggest woodworking social forums in the world. I have made many great and wonderful friendships here. The management have been kind and thoughtful in the care of this site. So I would like for you to stop by and take a look. Give me some feed back. If you could stumble, like, 1+ and or tweet it for me.
> Tell me what you think here or there.
> *WWW.CHISELANDFORGE.COM*


Dave5000 thank you sir for the complements. We all make the decisions that select our paths. I hope we make good ones.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Just an update.*

Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.

Stanley 71 and Veritas






Block Planes.




Whale Tail joint.




Thanks guys. 
*Update*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


i've never heard of a white tail joint. Very cool.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


I found a plane, very similar to that tiny Buck Bros. I also found a Stanley Handyman, same color & size as your English made Stanley, but made in USA. After I get my chisels where thay need to be, I'll tackle my plane collection.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Let's get them going Randy. When you have them cleaned up, sharp and ready to go. It makes you want to get in the shop and build something.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave. Glad to see you back and posting. Great videos. My little Stanley block plane is a favorite of mine, especially for smoothing end grain, but also for edges and chamfers. I know there are a lot of expensive block planes out there, but I've never felt the need for another.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Great videos Dave - especially for us hand tool challenged folks! Good luck on the remodeling!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Mike I lean towards my 220. It has good balance and it will get the job done nicely.
I hope all is well over the big lake.
As always Mike it is good to see you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Jeff you are not challenged, I think you are a bit like myself, we just stay at it till we figure it out.
Right now I am on a spoke shave kick, and its a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Awesome vids Dave, glad to see you back in action! I admire your quest of the whale tails. Great inspiration, thanks for the post!

Take care,

Joe


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joe that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Starwars and Whale tail. Thanks for showing how!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the videos, especially the Stanley 71 blade comparison. I have a 71, but need irons. Guess I'll go to Lee Valley.
Thanks


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


good to see you posting again Dave 

I Know I have a few blockplanes myself and can see the benefit of have one of the tiny blockplanes 
and one loike the sice of 9½ as well as the big 130 beside the different in the angle attack the woods 
but what is realy the point of having 20 different or more blockplanes avable in the toolbox ready for use

I know how it is about the normal bench planes 1-8 etc. have one that have the right sice for the job
is it the same with blockplanes ….. from what I see many of them is very close in sice

one thing about your video´s I have noticed …. is that loud noice that desturbing alot
when trying to enjoy a good moovie 

take care
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've been piddling around… sharpening… and playing with Joinery.

I never of a Whale Tail joint either… I think I prefer the Bird. LOL

Nice videos…

Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


You got it Doc, thanks fer viewing.
Your more than welcome Oldtool.
Dennis we can never have to many. I like to set them from coarse to fine so I can just grab one and its ready for the job. I hear you on the good movie  Thanks Dennis, I hope all is well for you and yours.
Joe you can always make me smile, thanks Joe!
Thank all of you guys for your time and comments.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the set from corse to fine …. a little like 
having two smoothers of each attacking angle … = 8 smoothers of each sice …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Alrite Superd. Leave that house remodelin alone & git out in the shop…....... LOL I can say that, but, I know what ya mean. I too have had me hands in everything but always somethin else comes along and throws a wrench in the gear train. Ahhh well, tis what it tis.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Just like a good sitcom, The reruns are worth watching again…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Now Dennis I just might have to do that. That would be a good excuse to collect a few more.
Roger we do what we have to do. And it makes the house better.
And the remodeling has destroyed my shop.
thanks fellers


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Marty I can always count on you.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Ha, nice wale tales man! Way to think outside the box? were you able to patch up the chips?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, it was just a test run with soft sycamore. I will give the tips a bit more meat and use a harder wood on the real run. They stand out for carving some detail in the joint to give the appearance of the tail wrapping over the edge.
You can read a bit more here and there are some links of the guy I saw do this.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Just an update.*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for not posting much. I have been real busy at work and the wife has had me doing some home remodeling. A lot of you have seen these, but I was asked to update them here.
> 
> ...


say what ..... interresting 

thanks for sharing Dave

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Music Book*

I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.




If you care to read a bit more visit my blog.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/music-book/


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Very kool IM, Dave. Will the music play when the book opens? Also, where did you get the music workings? Thnx in advance, just curious. OH, almost forgot, that Birdseye Maple looks awesome after using that finely tuned scraper… Well done. Gr8 way ta do it. Very simple, very effective. Lotsa gr8 tips there my friend.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Roger I thought of that but the door would have to closed right after opening so the music would play. I am still pondering on the idea. 
William gave me the little music mechanism. 
Thank you for the complements.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Nice project Dave, great conversation piece.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Great project and inspiring scraper video Dave. Scrapers can save a lot of sanding and deliver a better surface at the same time. I use mine a lot. I lost my swan neck scraper and I've been depressed ever since, especially since I had to grind it myself from a regular card shape. I am still hoping it will turn up somewhere in the shop.


----------



## bigchopperoo (Oct 22, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy, Love the card scrapin' method. Goin' have to try that.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


COOL techniques… & project…

Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Thank you Roger. I believe you are getting out in the shop more and more. That is a wonderful thing.
~
Mike I hate loosing a favorite tool. Take the last 2 weeks I have been looking for "that" pencil and have yet to discover it whereabouts. I think it's mad at me cause I keep making it shorter and shorter. Swan necks are a heart ache to sharpen, you need a steady hand.Thank you Mike.
~
Thanks Chad, well if I got an approval from the tip master that is a good thing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


I finally got a chance to watch. Nice vid & demo. Did you purchase or make your card scraper? If shop made, what did you make it from & how did you go about it??? Yeah, I'm an ignorant newbie.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


what grit does your cardscraper stone have

I look forward to the finished printed version …. 

today I was tired of a cheap paintscaper with a handle so when I was at our local
lumber pusher  (tiny home depot like thingy ) to get paint 
I was looking for spareblades to the bacho I had home the blades on bacho 
is around 1/8×2" do I got a chock of the big one …. had to controll my pulse 
to see if I was still alive ….. a good advice …sit down Dave 
they charge 20 $ for one blade ….. crazy price … if it had been for 5 it will be ok 
since the blade is a use and throw away thing 
so I looked a little more and found a spareblade for the crappy cheap three angled scraper
for around 4$ instead and that I can scharpen myself if I want to 

the local lumber/tool pusher is just dammed crazy with his prices 
he has the cheapest ECE wooden benchplane and he wants 230$ for it and I can get it in 
Germany for only 60$ I think next to the ECE plane sat a blue record / Erwin smoother (no.4sice )
I can buy for 70 $ ... I think the top apartment on his body spins toooo fast

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


It's looking good. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Randy its just a footprint from Sears. I got a set of 3 for 10 or 15 bucks. You need one. I dont know the grit. It is made to put a razor point on a fishhook.
~
Dennis where I live there are no real wood stores. We have the big box stores and an occasional good tool at a locally owned hardware store.
Most everything I get is at an antique dealer or on eBay. I feel some of your pain.
But your prices are unbelievable.
Thank you for your kind words Dennis.
~
Thanks Wreck!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


yes the big E-. is always ready to come to rescue our vallet … LOL

as long as we can sneak a europallet under the sleves 
and bring it home in a dark windy night we have wooddust to play with
when we dream of geting some nice hardwood we can afford … 
you know what they telling us all the time again and again …. it isn´t the finished project
its the journey that counts …. so ceep dreaming and have sharp tools ready 

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


I am very guilty of palette projects.
There is nothing wrong with re-purposing a palette.
Cary on and may your tools stay sharp.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Amazing finish on that maple Dave! I like the hook sharpening stone. I'll have to check that out next time I'm at WM.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book*
> 
> I have been piddling in the shop with a box project.
> 
> ...


Cool I am glad you enjoyed it.
And thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Music Book II*

I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
Short video.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Very cool Dave! Really well done video and nice work on this. Thanks for sharing it and inspiring!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


They don't compare to yours. I have been enjoying the spoon journey A lot.
Thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


COOL..

Thank you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


very nice Dave. I like the card tool. I always use my diamond stone, but I might have to try your method.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Thanks Joe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Super, Super… I don't know why you used such a little plane.  WOW! U da Man. Really, kudos to you


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


That there is my tri plane. I have two and that one is heavy. She will get her FLAT. Like my head.
Thanks Roger.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Great video Dave - amazing shavings from that Granadillo! As Roger said, why such a small plane! Very cool, lucky wife!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Thanks Jeff. I think it will look neat with 2 books and one will have a bit of a surprise.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Great video Dave, those books are beautiful.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Looked like a B 17 Flying Fortress landing on that Granadillo…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Thank you Mauricio, wait till there finished.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Marty you should have been a stand up comedian.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Dave that bench is still too high, Havent you built a new one yet? ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


dave

here are a bunch of 'finger' planes
for violin and other woodworking

they do bids too
like e-bay and places
check it out

http://www.violinmaking-planes.com/


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Mauricio that is next. I am still working on what I want. I cant make my mind up on the exact approach. But its coming.
It's like being a kid in the candy store with a fist full of money. I cant make my mind up.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


David that is another very nice plane reference and purchasing site. Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Sorry Don I missed you. I must have been posting when you were. Thanks and it works well for me. Give it a try and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


I'm thinking a whole wall library is in order. Think of the possibilities, a keep sake book for each child & grandchild. Oh, don't forget about the great-grandchildren, great-great-grandchildren & the great…......


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


might make one 
to keep 
all the crap 
from your buds here too


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


David, We have too much crap. He'd never build them fast enough…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Randy that would be cool but take a long time.
You got that right Marty.
Tell them David.
You guys are nuts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Very nice Dave. 
I admit it though, I gotta stop glancing at comments before watching videos.
I kept watching for the small planes.
I was yelling at you, "Move that dang monster so I can see this small planes they were talking about!"


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Dave, I had the same "Analysis Paralysis" when designing my bench. I say do like the old timers did and use what is available and cheap. Find the wood first and let the wood dictate what you make. For me that was a thick red oak table I got for free and the bunch of red oak I had on hand that I wanted to burn through.

Also, what brought more sanity to the decision was googling pictures of antique benches. Very few of them have 4" tick tops.

It is hard to commit though, no matter what you do it is going to take a while to make so you better like it!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


William they were in the hanger. You were not looking close enough.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Music Book II*
> 
> I had enough of the birds-eye maple to make a second book. I wanted to make one a bit smaller. The spines of the books are tiger maple and I wanted a contrasting wood for the pages, Granadillo was handy and I think a fine contrast. I worked on the smaller book first to get the bugs and design changes out of the way before finishing the larger book. I am thinking on poping the grain with some gel stain and then a good rub down with BLO and a french polish finish. I might try an airbrush technique that I have used before on smaller items.
> Short video.


Mauricio I have most of the wood. I will be using softer hard woods. What I have done is go out to sketch up and download most of the benches, printed them and then pick what fits my style.
I agree what ever I do it will be the bench for a long time.
I am making a list of needs and weighing them to the configuration of the bench.
I want it to work not be pretty.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*

Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.


















I need to place it in this corner.









I used concrete backer board on the floor and the wall.









I used some extra floor tiles I had saved just for this purpose.









I lined the backer board on the wall with sheet metal. I also lined the t111 between the studs with a heavy gauge of sheet metal. 









I cut a ten inch hole in the wall then cut a six inch circle in the sheet metal. I also lined the hole in the t111 witl some metal corner flashing.









I welded a l bracket together and bolted it to the outside wall. Then attached the stove pipe to it so it would be stable.
Now because I lost a corner of my shop. The rest of the shop is a total wreck. Well we will have to toss out a lot and get creative with storage.

















I had to reroute some wiring as well. I had been using two electric heaters. I would have to go and turn them on for a few hours to to get the room to where I didn't have to wear a coat. Most of the tools on the wall were using french cleats so that shouldn't be a problem. And now I have a place to toss all those scraps pluse brew a pot of coffee. Thanks for reading.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


nice!i would love to have one in my shop someday.the heat they put off plus i love the smell of wood burning.thanks for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I have only been waiting for 3 years. Now I will be toasty. Thank you for reading whitebeast88!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I see a "house cleaning" coming on. This is a great excuse to get a little more organized. NOT that I'm saying you aren't, it's just that after years of accumulating stuff, there comes a time to purge & re-organize. The good thing is you won't have to do that task in the cold!!!

Congrats on the new "bun warmer & coffee brewer"!!!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I'd like to hear how well it's working out for you once you are using it to keep warm. I'm looking at doing the same thing for my shop in my 2-car attached - unheated - garage. I'd rather spend the $150 from HF rather than $300 at other places as long as it heats well.

My other concern is if it will release too much smoke and/or odor into the shop. Have you also installed a CO detector "just in case"?

Cheers!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Insurance co will not cover my property if I installed a woodburner. Makes sense to burn waste and scrap. Had to install a furnace. However much I want to spend on heating I can have a comfortable temp when it is 20 below here in MN.

Be careful! where is your fire extinguisher?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Very cool Dave, that's one more excuse for not woodworking that you won't be able to use anymore. )


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Oh yes indeed. That should put out some good heat. I'd put a small bucket o water or somethin of that nature (maybe behind or next to the stove), so ya don't get too dried out.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Randy It is time to toss out all those things I was saving for a rainy day. I relly need to go through my lofts and get them as well. This is forcing me to do that. I cant move.
~
Dave the same model online from amazon and most other dealers is $200 or more plus shipping. I will post my coupon link if it will work.
http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?week=4412&campaign=b&page=coupon36.html&single=true&cust=99999999999&keycode=1002
As far as the CO sensor. The shop has 2 large vents on each end of the building. Plus many holes in and around the doors. To me it is like my grand parents house. They are not sealed up like modern homes so there is enough draft of outside air for me. Thank you for your concern.
~
Doc my shop is not part of the house. Just a stand alone building. I looked at a furnace that burned waste oil. Holy cow those are expensive. Plus I live in the woods so fire wood is not an issue. There are extinguishers in the shop, truck (20 feet away), camper (15 feet away) and in the house. Water hose 40 feet away. We have about two months of 20 -30 degree weather here. 
~
Thank you guys for your input and comments.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


nothing like wood heat 
to make a shop fun to work in

scary dave
my shop is just as cluttered
a blog on how to clean and organize
would be nice


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great addition .


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Nice…is that a mini bench with a twin screw type clamp sitting on top of it? I have been thinking about one of those. If you posted something on making/using that, I missed it all together. How do you like using it, they look like they would be really handy. I saw Roy and Chistopher what's his name with a twin screw type clamp on the tv the other day. Inspirational buddy, inspirational.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


David there is not enough space on this site for a blog on cleanup. But I have to do something. To much stuff.
~
Thank you Jim, nice to see you.
~
Shane it is, I did, I love it and thank you. I will really use it a lot when I make my new work bench. For It to be at the right height for my style of planing I am looking at 30 inches tall. The mini bench will be great for joinery on top of my short bench. I only dovetail on it now.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55580
Thanks fellers!


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the coupon. Going to be installing one of these in my garage. My garage has a vent pipe already installed. Just need to install the burner and connect the pipes. Have some concrete boards in the attack that i'm using to make a firewall for behind the burner. I'll also be using an cast iron tea pot for humidity. Fill these up with water and you can keep things from drying out.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Great tip Josh. When I was a kid my grandmother kept water on the hearth of the fireplace. Your welcome and thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


LOOKS like it's going to work just fine!

I wish I had room for a stove like that… don't…

Nice lil stove… kinda looks like the stove in Mat Dillons office in Gunsmoke… COOL!
... nice place to keep some coffee / tea hot too! LOL

Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Room Joe, I don't have the room but I am cold. I need to be warmer. So I will have to give somethings up.
Gunsmoke, I loved that show.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Dave, looks like it's done right - good luck on the re-org…..always a big task! Agree with Shane - that mini bench is cool….must have missed that before? Now you can double your output??


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


dave 
i been heating home and shops for 20 years
with wood
here is my 'home-brew'
fire starter









1 - sealed coffee can (2 lb's)

fill with sawdust (ashes work too if they are cold)
1 to 1 /12 cups mineral spirits (odorless)

place 1 log sideways somewhat
add 3 - 4 teaspoons mix
at base of log in a pile
place two logs across top of log not quite touching
light (mineral spirits is not explosive unless it hits hot coals)

open stove for a bit and let 'er burn good
shut down

fire working

i haven't started a fire in those 20 years
with kindling and paper
thay take to much time
and to much scouring for paper that burns clean today

lite this
and in minuets 
you are feeling the love


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Done deal just for you Jeff. I hate doing something in mid project but the cold is coming. I have a bit of to much wood in the floor. I have to figure out something else to do with it. I amd going to use a good bit on my bench and see if I can stuff the rest in the loft.
Thank you


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Heat em up Dave. Now you just created an extra scrap bin. One for reworks and one for fine burnables…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Andy that is funny stuff. I hope so my back hurts. That sucker is heavy. The better half had to give me a back pill just so I could get out of bed.
~
Roger I think I will keep one close. You now its bad when your eyes start cracking.
~
David I will try that fire starter. Wonderful recipe. Thank you.
~
You got that right Marty. You guys will never see what goes in the furnace. The whole top slides over. Its over 22 inches long and over a foot deep. Most all of my projects would fit in there.
~
Thanks guys 
There is one concern that gets me the most. It is my grandson. When this is going the shop will defiantly be off limits.
if it seems I skipped around with you guys it was cause we were typing a and posting around the same time. Sorry.
Good tips and good friends. What else do you want?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it gets cold enough in Mississippi to need a stove. What kind of temperatures are we talking?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


JJohnston, in January and February. We get 20 30 degrees. We might get in the teens on a night or two as well. We loose power a lot due to ice. We get freezing rain. Now I have an easy way to cook besides the grill and dutch oven.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I stopped by Tractor Supply over the week end to grab some stove pipe to get mine fired up in my shop. It wasn't my typical Tractor Supply and this one didn't carry it. Next trip to Bennington. My wife says I'm not starting a fire until I clean up some too. That may take a while.

Thanks for the inspiration Dave.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Don my wife actually called me a hoarder. I am not a hoarder. I just don't like tossing stuff in the garbage. But now I have to. Good luck on the pipe. I went to 3 places and the last place only had 5 inch I needed 6 inch. I had to get creative with my tin snips. The first 3 sections are stove pipe, the last section is heating and air vent pipe.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, My granddaughter figured out not to touch the stove really quick on her own so I wouldn't be too worried. Have you seen those little fans that sit on top of the stove and generate their own electricity from heat only? They work GREAT to circulate heat. Check Hearth and Home (I think) or for some odd reason they are in the Wholesale Tool catalog. A litty pricy but ours has been in service for years.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I have the hoarder conversation all the time. Its a little funny, my wife like stuff built from recycled materials, but she bitches at me for keeping the recycling. Women!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Andy thanks for the heads up. I will. 
~
I have a house full of PIGS. To me hoarding is those folks you see on TV. I have never been interviewed for that show.
Agreed WOMEN!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Nice stove set up. Hey now the heater will facilitate you organizing the shop in the winter since you will be able to spend more time in there.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


congrat´s with your new shopmaid …I´m sure she can brew a nice pot to you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Nice Dave, you get the stove fired up…I'll bring the beer and sandwiches and we'll build something in the warmth of your shop. Great addition for those cold, snowy, days.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Mauricio you got that right. I cant wait to have a fire going, some good music and a saw singing.
~
There you are Dennis, I hope she makes a fine pot. She will help with dust and shaving disposal as well.
~
Brad I would stick my poor electric about a foot behind me while I stood at the bench. I might even get to wear a short-sleeve T-shirt.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I had forgotten about the ice storms. It gets a little colder here, down to around 0, but it's bone dry, so the only problem is the inside of your nose gets to be like a box of Triscuits.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


That made me laugh out loud. JJohnston ours is always cold and wet. 
That was funny stuff there. 
Stay warm.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


i'll never look at Triscuits the same!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I wont either Don.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Picked up my wood burner today from harbor freight. Tried to pick one up the other day and they didn't have any in stock. Truck came today and they had mine waiting by the door. Still have to hook up the pipe though. wood is coming saturday. Just in time for the 30's. Best part is my shop is all tore up now like yours looked.

Here is a video by a fellow lumberjock on saw dust fire starters. 




I'm going to be giving these a try.

Thanks again for the coupon.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Josh great deal. I am glad you were able to get one. One tip I have build a good hot fire in it after you get it set up and let all the oils and paints burn off. I have built 3 good ones in mine and it is now tolerable. I found an old black iron kettle and put water in it and it helps a lot. Good luck and please take a picture and post it here. I would love to see it. Thanks for the fire starter tip. That is a great one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


My stove pipe is in the truck. Heats on its way!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don, not very cold here yet but its around the corner.
Stove pipe is hard to come by around here.
I had to use a section of heating and air vent.
Father in law is a HVAC guy. I have a barn full of sheet metal and duct work next door.
Glad to see you will be warm and toasty Don.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Ok I spent all morning cleaning. I filled four garbage cans and now have a large fire starter pile.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


I did the same today Dave. I got my stove hooked up. Of course after I got a fire going one of my elbows feel apart. I got the pipe at tractor supply and it didn't seem to be made very well. 1 of the elbow came apart as I was putting it together, an then the one I already mentioned. Tomorrow I'll need to play sheet metal guy and put it back together and tighten the joints.

You've got a lot of stuff crammed in there. It does look better now.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


NAAAAAVRA we can see the floor ….. LOL
looking good though 
I just finished with the sandpaper , scapers and plane on the framesaws 
and did a little clean up here in the evening as well so now I´m ready 
tomorrow when the last dust has settled to lack slam some finish on them 
its amazing how fast a little sanding and planing can cover the floor … 
and it was just 1/4 of a bag

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Don I got some 1/4 self tapping screws and tacked all the pieces together. I am guessing it will stay together when I have to repair it. Good luck.
~
Dennis its good to see you working on your framesaws. And yes it doesn't take a lot to make a big mess.
~
Thanks guys
My grandson came over and helped mess that clean floor all up.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Me to Dave. I don't mean the elbow came off the pipe, the elbow came apart on the slip joint.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Rust and rot will do it every time


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Yea, but I bought them yesterday ;-)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Dave it looks like it takes up about 25% of your work space!

... but I guess some space is better than No space… right? LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Joe it forced me to clean up and toss a lot of what I dont really need.
I am warm now.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Das is GOOD!

Nice layout!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


i dont want to rain on your parade here, but the type of pipe you used will not hold up very long, i went through this already, and it rusted and fell apart with in a few years, and so i replaced it with double wall stainless steel pipe, i used it going through the thimble and then i used it going up and put a stainless cap on top..this system is will be in place for my lifetime, but the type you used will not last to long, i have a bad back , so i didnt want to face having to deal with that again, and it is costly, but i know im done messing with it, and its pretty important where you have it going though the wall, as it will get might hot..so if this helps you at all for later then im glad top have helped..grizz


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Winter is coming so I desided to install a stove. Now I cant wait for the cold!*
> 
> Harbor Freight sent me a coupon for $120.00 off of there $249 stove. So I jumped on the deal. I got a stove for $139.99. I brought it home and set it up. I built a fire in it to burn it in and get all the oils and smells burnt off.
> 
> ...


Grizz thank you for the heads up. I have hardly any local dealer with good pipe in stock. I had to get all the local hardware store had in stock. To tell the truth the piece that is outside is air-heat vent. I want to get the good stuff and will give that a good effort this summer. Also i had the "kid in the candy store" cant wait to get in fever.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Roys Dovetail Grease box*

I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
It is made from Black Walnut and the dovetail key is Texas Ebony






















































Did I mention that we got a inch of snow down here in the deep south. Well everything shuts down. But it is pretty.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Very nice, Dave! I love walnut.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Hey Dave looks awesome! Was just using my tallow today planeing some pine. I have also used candle wax as well for saws, planes, lathe work, etc. but will say that tallow is the best I found for getting a nice slide action for sawing green timbers or using the plane. Nice job on it, take care!

Here is a link, this stuff is great although small. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69309&cat=1,43415,43440


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


I do to but your hands stay a funny color for days.
Thanks for stopping by Rich


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Nice hand made wax box. Very authentic, nice addition to a hand tool shop. I heard Roy in the background during the video, does he stop by your shop often?
I know what you mean about an inch of snow in Mississippi, or the southern states, spent a year in Georgia when it snowed about a half nice once, had the whole road system to myself without any traffic to get in my way.
Thanks for showing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Cut with a "japanese" pull saw. Wax on, Wax off. How zen!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Good job Dave.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Very nice, Dave…

Nothing like putterin around with a lil project when it's crappy outside…

COOL…

How do you get the wax in it… melt & pour… spoon & mash?

Is it better to have a wax box instead of using it out of the can?

In the old days, I guess they didn't cans of wax / tallow from a can… YES?

Couldn't quite see how all of the top pieces controlled entry to the wax…

Thank you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Sweet. I figured you'd fill it with salve for when you accidentally grabbed one of those red hot irons.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Oldtool I just wished ole Roy would stop by. Imagine an hour and a few cups of coffee with him.
Nice. I was wondering if any one would notice.
Folks around here freak when the roads get slushy. The roads dont scar me, they do
Thanks for the complements.
~
Yes grasshopper. The cat is still in the bag.
~
Thank you Shane. Always
~
Yes Joe it was a bit cool. (snow) If you notice in the video I start out in a knit hat and coveralls. The fire I built was a bit to good. I wound up in my t-shirt with the doors open..
Spoon and mashed in.
Joe I needed something semi solid to put in it. I thought of boiling some fat but that was a bit to much trouble.
Sorry you couldn't see the operation of the lid good. I will try to do better. 
As always Joe I thank you for your time and friendship.
Thanks fellers!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Don thats a good idea. And yes that hurts when I do that.
You sir are a mess.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Nice work. I'd like to make one of these some day too. Only problem is, it requires a LOT of snow to shut everything down around here lol


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Nice job, but shouldn't you have been shoveling?
I like the simplicity of the "locking" method. Should last you for many years.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Kind words thank you.
Mos living in MN it probably takes a few feet. We are all adjusted to the weather we live in. Down here its hurricanes and tornadoes.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


John I own a spade shovel and I dont like it very much. My dad said "son its the only job you will start at the top and work your way down." 
The locking method still had my girls confused for a bit.
I hope it will.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Very ncie Dave. I still have to make one of these. Maybe this year. Incidentally, did you know that rendering your own tallow is a pretty easy process? Here's how you do it:

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/how-to-render-beef-tallow/#axzz2IPjBMRrB


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Well done Dave and it's always great to see you working with those old hand tools. With your inspiration, I've been using my hand planes more and more and I've gotten a lot better at it and it's a lot more enjoyable too. I like your wax idea. I don't have any problem with rust in my shop, but wax is always useful on machine table tops, and other surfaces which can use a little friction reduction. That might get me to make one of these boxes. Wax also looks a lot better on your fingernails than tallow! Our snow is gone, but we have been about 14 below for quite a while now. It's cooler in my shop, but don't worry, It doesn't make me work any faster!


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Hi Dave,
Great video as usual. 
This box has always been on the back of my mind since I saw that Woodwright's Shop episode.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Very neat lil project super. Nicely done, even in a blizzard…


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Sweet, Only a handful of electrons where harmed in the making of this box…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Andy, How to's, I love How to's. I can always count on you. Thank you sir.
~
Mike as you know when you get the skills of the tool, the knowledge of sharpening it and as the Japanese would say "learn the zen" it become so much easier. When I first got started in planing is was damn frustrating, I stayed at it and learned. A rabbet plane still kicks my butt. Stay warm and enjoy.
~
llwynog I haven't heard from you in a while. Good to see your doing well. And yes Roy is a big inspiration.
~
Roger I am sure you get a lot more snow than me. It is good to see it every few years and I have had enough.
~
There ya go Marty and with a few more tools and a candle or two, NO Electrons will be murdered. You are a funny man, don't ever change.
~
Thank to all you guys. I love the comments and glad to see you are all well. Except Marty "he is a bit mental" shhhhhhh don't tell anybody.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Verry cool. It came out great and the video was a fun watch. I like that tinny little smoother you have there.

I like your idea of putting wax in it instead of tallow. My question though is will the mineral spirits that is used as the solvent for the wax dry out quickly through evaporation through the wood?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


1 inch … and all shot down ….. werd 
here we need minimum 10 inches before they even consider its better to stay home 
yes ago when I worked in another part of the country near a bigger city 
it was always funny to hear the city people call and say they cuoldn´t come becourse of snow 
and then realises it was me sitting at the phone 
they all very well knew I had to travell 25 kilometers to work and I got thrugh every time …. 

like the tiny smoother and loved to see the big plane on a tiny piece …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Roys Dovetail Grease box*
> 
> I had a snow day and built this little guy. It was a fun day project and I learned a few things to.
> Being all out of mutton tallow I filled mine with wax.
> ...


Mauricio I was wondering the same thing. If it does I will break it down with some BLO and go from there. I will come back an let you know the outcome.
~
Dennis Mississippi is considered sub - tropical, snow is rare. The folks down here can't drive in it very well. It is better they stay home, there is a lot less wrecks that way. 
Dennis the set was right for removal so I used the fore. It worked pretty well.
~
I am glad you guys enjoyed my little smother. I paid a little bit for it but feel in love when I saw it. I just had to have it. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*4 LumberJocks Meet*

Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
This site is the only reason these four people know each other. I want to thank Lumberjocks for that very reason.
Martin and Ms. Debbie THANK YOU!
I wished more could have come. 
I didn't get as many picture as I wanted to. I did the best I could with what I had.








Jokes were told and we talked of the other friends we have on line. If you have the chance meet up with you fellow woodworkers. I bet you won't regret it! 
Go to the home pages, introduce yourself and make a new friend. We are only as wealthy as the number of loved ones and friends we have. You can't buy that.

I wish every one health and well being.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Video is still Private!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Looks like you guys had a nice Get-together…

Great!

WOW! Look at that huge Wall Fan!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


That must have been some gift giving party….
If the video is "PRIVATE"!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


So who's who in the photo? It's always neat to put a face to a name.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Left to right:

"BoxCar" *Marty*

"Super Electric" *Dave*

*William* the "Wild Man"

*Eddie* the "********************@$$"


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Private video! That's a general tease- and not very admiral-able of you. If you had a colonel of decency you'd brigadier to LJs in a watchable form!

(I had to really stretch to make that last wod work…)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Sorry feller try again!
And Thanks for some of the comments!
I think.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


What a group. Was the local law enforcement notified of this epic gathering? : )


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


We had dispersed before they arrived.
That was funny!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


That was a great video! Sweet shop, William! Man, you're a big fella, Eddie. I'd hate to try and yank your whiskers in a dark alley! Nice to see William without the mask. And Marty was there- that's all I have to say about him.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Your so nice.
I want yall to know Eddie is one funny guy. He will slide a joke in out of no where and there great.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Very cool…....nice little video there Dave…...I think I missed the diorama?? Any pics on that…....

Williams shop is definitely big enough for a much larger group…....when's the next meeting?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


No i didn't get one. Marty we need some pics please.
Thank you Jeff you were the highlight of a few conversations.
And they were all good.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Did you share a few cold ones?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


We had some hot coffee.
A cold one was had when we got home and had something to eat.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Too cool, looks like a good time was had!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Nice visit and video Dave. If I had that many guests I would have to put all my tools into the driveway in order to get them all into my shop at the same time!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


How come you all look so scared??


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Thank you Tim.
Mike that is why we picked Williams shop.
Mine is 12 by 16. that would have been a tight squeeze. 
Thanks everyone for the fine comments. You to Randy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


great video Dave , it was fun

Dan i was scared i was the only ********************@## and there were two Mississippi red necks and a Yankee there, i was afraid of what we might get in too ,


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


You have to be careful of that coffee!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Right on. It would be cool to meet some fellow LJ's one day. But we're all so darn spread out!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Thanks for providing the video, almost as if I were there! Wish I could have been!!!

Marty, we need to see the diarama!

I know all' y'all are going to the prison rodeo….
Make sure you aren't one of the cons IN the rodeo!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Lovely to see the very first inaugural meeting of "LJs Anonymous".
What a relief Randy didn't show with his entourage of hot chicks and the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity* strapped to his A$$.
Andy did plan to be there but just could not leave his TS during the early dating period.

Sounds like you all had a good time, next time laugh, smile and even fart so we know that the video is real, hey with THAT bunch the methane levels in that large shop would be high, although I did notice nobody was smoking - kudos guys on safety.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Yeah Randy with that lot it would be hard to sort the Pros from the Cons.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


You guys are a bunch of regular comedians.
BigRedKnothead I can think of 7 LJ's within a hundred miles of me. Keep digging there out there.
Rex you are always full of it. Never change.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Rex the next meeting is at Andys ,they may not let this bunch in Oklahoma all at one time


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Uh Oh, Eddie, that means it'll be a big game of horse shoe tossing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Down here we use toilet seat lids.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Would that be open or closed Dave?......Inquiring minds (Randy) need to know.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Open. It has to look like a horse shoe.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Cool Dave, that means there will be no females there then?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Hey! Rex, ya can't leave LJ Sandra out of the mix!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


I want to thank you three guys for meeting at my shop.
I had a great time.
I did not tell ya'll, but by the time I went and met Eddie at the store, 
I was already starting to hurt pretty bad.
I have a tendancy to stand more than usual when I have company.
There was no way I was going to say anything though.
I knew if I had, ya'll would have left earlier,
And I was having such a good time I did not want it to end until it had to.
Maybe next time we can somehow add another Lumberjock or two to the mix.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Looks like ya'll had a great time. I'm jealous of William's shop. That place is huge! If I had three people in my shop, at least 2 of em would be standing on top of something.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


I have the same problem Rich. But I like it. It forces me to keep it clean.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Jeff, I'll get pics of it as soon as I can…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Dave, The video is great…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


BigRedKnothead, There are more Lumberjocks around then you think. I can think of a few within a hundred miles of Iowa…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Thanks Marty.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Dave- Thanks for posting that GREAT video! I'm favoritin that so I can rewatch when I'm feelin lonely. You guys are welcome at my place ANY Time. Give me a little notice, and we can come up with all the shrimp and gumbo you can eat! This invite is good for any of my "Nubby" friends.

Anyone else notice that William sounds EXACTLY like Hank Williams Jr? Wish he'd just sung one verse of "All My Rowdy Friends" for the vid


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Andy you just made Williams head swell up about 4 hat sizes.
Thanks again. The offer goes down here as well.
Yall come on down and pop a squat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Ya'll do NOT want to hear me sing.
Last time I tried singing in the shower,
It took us five days to find the dog.
He'd ran away so fast and far he had problems finding his way back home.
I got a letter from the county seat mandating that I never try to sing again.
Both the local dog pounds were over run with run aways and they were having a helluva time finding all the rightful owners.
You see, upon further investigation, 
All the dogs in the neighborhood, not just mine, ran away too.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


See the tall tails continue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


What tall tale?
I wouldn't tell tall tales.
Now a lie or two I might can do.
See now?
That rhymed.
I was a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Looks like y'all had a great time. Good fellowship and a few tall tales over coffee. Sounds like y'all were near my part of the country.

@Eddie-I've seen a few other Cajuns on this site too. We should get together for a big eating party . . .

@gfadvm-My wife and I just got back from Little Rock, AR. We cooked a big chicken and sausage gumbo for them while we were there. We love to cook, and we are pretty good at eating too!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Welcome Don, bring it on.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Welcome Don ,sounds like a plan to me some Broussards here in West Monroe too ,a good craw boil and some beer sound good


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


You gotta leave those crawfish alone Eddie.
Remember?
Those crawfish make you drunk.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


@William- I never realized it was the crawfish affecting me! If only I had realized that sooner . . .


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Don, Let me know when yer comin near Tulsa. We'll have some gumbo at White River Fish Market ( the best I've ever had).


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Did any body notice Marty never spoke a word?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Dave,
You say that like it's a bad thing!!!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


@Andy-I do make it to Tulsa occasionally. I'll let you know when I'm in the area, and I can audition that bowl of gumbo for second place in my personal taste test.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


You guys had FUN!

I thought Williams Shop Made Band saw looked super good… seemed to work nice & smooth

Later, it looked like William was showing his Lyn's Jig for cutting Box Joints?? Was hard to see… Nice job!

Great Video!!

Thank Y'ALL… was good!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Joe he has 2 of those band saws.
thank you we had fun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Joe we had a great time and i want to tell you that band saw its smooth and quit no vibration and if it wasnt right up near you couldnt even hear it running ,he made it out of wood was just something , and that stumpy nubs box joint jig im sold on it i will have one after the first of the month , got to get my daughters wedding on the fourth and its going on the work bench to be built after this wedding is done,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Dave i didnt notice Marty not talking ,we were just a gabbering away ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Marty wasn't talking.
I don't know now if he was just taking it all in…..
Or was he thinkging these guys are nuts and I need to go to Alabama by way of the Carolinas next time?
Hmmmm.
That's something to think about.

Do I need to do a better video of the box joint jig?
What about the band saw, dove tail machine and pantograph?

As for the drunk on crawfish joke,
That was AAAAAALL Eddie.
He pulls jokes like that out of his @$$ with a straight face.
You'd think some of it was serious if it wasn't so funny.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Maybe Marty was in need of an interpreter being as he was in foreign territory. I went to Boston once and couldn't understand anyone! And they couldn't understand me! The worst part was they hired me to speak to a large group of Mass. veterinarians!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


You can hear me talking if you listen close enough…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Andy I learned one thing about Marty. Its something I have very little of. He is patient.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


I think maybe you **************************************** intimidated him! Or he might have been too busy looking for gators and poisonous snakes to talk!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Marty is a tough ole boy. Just think he looks at a bull dogs butt all day.
Its the silent ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Andy, I've swam with the gaters in Florida and hunted rattlesnake in Tennessee…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


There ya go.
He has been married. That a tough man in my book.
The gators and snakes were easy.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


I've fished shark in both ponds, caught scorpions in California, and for fun, I've chased armadillo in Texas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


3 times Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Marty has been married three times?
He's braver than I.
Lisa is my second wife. If things ever ended between us, I don't think I'd ever be crazy enough to try a third time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


I was about to say "its not being married that's tough, it's staying married ", then seen the "3 times Dave".

Not sure I should say it now


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Marty did learn his lesson though. No more marriages for him. He's now pretty well settled with a blow up doll called Olga who has not let him down yet, and matches his inflated ego. Best of all, if Olga blows her bung and cares to fly off back to Harbor Freight, Marty has a new model lined up from Menards, for which he has a discount coupon.

Some people are unaware that Marty also runs a Tool Museum on his property adjacent to his shop and on the other side is a Wives Museum which is closed for a period each month.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Looks like agreat time, its great to see LJ get together.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


I agree with the staying married part Don…..

William, It took Debbie 8 years to make me crazy enough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Rex, It's always good to have a backup. As far as the models lined up at Menards, they seem to hire some real nice ones. Maybe someday I can add one to my collection…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Not fair yall been online having all this fun and I was outside in the shop.
Can you marry your shop?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Some gr8 jams ta open & close the vid. Boy, if that isn't a motley crew…... LOL. Looks like a good time PLUS, Wow, all those marbles. Maybe a few o them could be the ones I lost long ago.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Dave, why would you marry you shop and end the honey moon!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Hey Roger thanks. How ya been?
Don no truer words have been spoken.
Thank all you guys for the comments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Well Marty, I hope you've learned your lesson by now.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Yeah, Quit getting married…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


The girlfriend I had before my second wife had me thinking that way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


We've all been there.
My first wife had me second guessing even dating again.
Then I met Lisa.
I had hired her to babysit my son.
I wound up marrying her.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Marty, My sincerest apologies. Scorpions, rattlesnakes,3 wives- you are one bad dude in my book! Ya look kinda like Clark Kent but I guess Superman is your alter ego! Keep up the nice guy image!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


"Marriage", it should be a four letter word!!!

William,
You kinda give new meaning to….
"Get off the babysitter!!!"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


It is a four letter word Randy.
Bliss or hell.
Depends on who you talk to.

Actually guys, I know the secret to marriage.
It's called selective hearing.

That's a joke.
A man only need to know two words for a happy marriage.
Yes dear.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Ya'll know why divorces cost so much? Because they're worth it!


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Wish I coulda been there.
Great looking shop William.
Looks like a great time.

Mike


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Hey Mike showed up.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Awesome…looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Thanks Mad jester 
we did!


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

superdav721 said:


> *4 LumberJocks Meet*
> 
> Well four of the members of this site got together on a Saturday afternoon. BoxcarMarty, Eddie, William and Superdave721 meet up at Williams Shop. We had a wonderful time. We told tall tails and discussed woodworking. Gifts were exchanged and I believe the coffee pot never ran dry.
> Marty was coming down on a trip to the Gulf of Mexico and that gave us an chance to get together. Eddie came over from Louisiana and I from middle Mississippi. We met at Williams shop and the fun began.
> ...


Partaaay!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Top Ten Tools*

Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
What would your top ten be?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


That was a good look inside the thought process behind your tool selections, for both you and Chad.
Though I believe, my thought process is much more similar to Safety Dan's!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Very good, Dave!

Good to see you posting again…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Randy I wouldn't have expected anything less of you.
Thank you Joe good to see you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Chad & Dan…

That was good too! LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Dang-it Dave, I learned more stuff and now I have a headache…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Easy Marty. You are working to hard.
Take an aspirin and a nap.
We will talk latter.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Dave,
Pretty interesting & enlightening videos. I guess if you asked a hundred woodworkers this question, you'd get one hundred different answers.
For me, one tool comes to mind immediately, a card scraper. Like American Express, don't leave home without it.
Thanks for the thought provoking videos.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


In working with some of the crazier wood grains. I don't think I could have got the finish I was looking for without a card scraper. Yes that is a big one to.
I don't think we can stop at ten.
One BIG one I didn't include was the drill.
But I can make a square hole with a chisel.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


+1 to the card scraper. Simple, effective. I usually cut myself everytime I use one. LOL

Dave, Thanks for sharing all your knowledge! Did you recently start uploading videos differently? I get nothing but a blank area in your post on my iPad…no buttons to click and watch and learn. Waahhh (big baby cry)

Pointless screen shot of my desktop…










I have enjoyed those you posted a couple of months ago, especially the panel gauge restore and heat treating tips!

If you know the actual file type, maybe I just need to download an app? Hard to believe I spent 4 years in computer engineering school, huh?  These darn mobile devices make me feel older and more stupid every year. LOl, I'm only 48…too young to be left behind by technology…

Or do you have a bunch of videos on uTube that I just haven't discovered yet?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Terry, get the same thing on my iPhone, yet no problem on my MacBook Pro!! Has to be the OS.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Dave, 11 for 11. dead nuts to right. Thanks for the video.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


...got it figured out…just needed a browser with flash support…

Thanks for the video, Dave!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Terry there is a YouTube app that should take care of the plugin problem for iPhone and ipads. I do everything on a mac but YouTube changes them into a flash format for space . I
I want to thank you guys for your time and posts.
That is why I do it.
11 for 11. That is pretty good batting.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Great videos Dave. I think both you and Chad had pretty good lists for the different ways you like to do your woodworking. I have to admit that the hand tool route is a great way to work and probably more satisfying for a hobby woodworker than noisy machines. That said, machines are great for getting the laborious work done. I think there is plenty of room for both styles of woodworking and also the two combined. Fortunately we have a wide range of machines and hand tools at different price points to choose from, so just about anyone can afford to take up woodworking if they really want too.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Mike well said. And If I have a tremendous load to do of the same thing I will get an electric saw out. I have cheap band saws, table saw, and chop saws. I mainly use those for construction grade lumber. I just enjoy small projects with the old school methods. 
You know as well as I do you can spend large amounts of money on either path you take.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


I posted this over on the blog Dave, but where's the hammer?

Nice job though.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Very informative post Dave, I loved the magical entrance and exit!

Are all your Japanese saws cross cut tooth? You dont seem to see many rip pattern teeth on them. I wonder why.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Top Ten Tools*
> 
> Chad Stanton asked me what my top ten tools would be. I had a hard time with this but came up with my list.
> Chad did one two. His is a hybrid list and mine is a traditional list.
> What would your top ten be?


Don whats a hammer? I use rocks.
Mauri thank you. The ryoba saw has both on it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Turpentine the old fashioned way.*

I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
Whats in your turp?
Whats in your BLO?




Pine pitch, whats in it?




More info at
http://chiselandforge.com/


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Dave, you're alive! Cooling down a bit where you are finally?

If you want a pure linseed oil that dries a bit faster than the raw, take a look at the Tried and True stuff that Lee Valley carries. Their "Danish Oil" is pure linseed oil that is heat treated like boiled linseed oil was back in the day as far as I can tell. The label lists it as edible if I recall.

I'd love to find a place nearby that sells real turpentine like that. Turpentine still is a little toxic, but it has to be better than mineral spirits.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Yep I'm here. Lots of "life" happening. 
We are only near 90 degrees, not so bad.
Noe thats right down my alley.
Thanks for the heads up.
I will give it a try.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


I have always liked the smell of turp but it gives my wife an instant migrane so no more turp based finishes for me! You are a LOT handier with that stitching awl than I am. Great videos!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Thanks Andy. I stitched so much today I wound up with tape on my fingers.
The turp I have now, I would wager, would not have the same effect on you and the Ms's.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


interesting!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Thanks Don.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Great videos Dave. I really appreciate this info just to learn where stuff originates and how it was prepared and used without the need of huge chemical companies and packaged products. Going back like this is very interesting. I would think that school kids could also benefit a lot from learning about things like this and it would be wonderful if you could demonstrate it for some classes. I'm sure many would find it inspiring. Just a thought. I've subscribed to your Chisel & Forge website. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Pine pitch is neat stuff. I used to make leather bottles for period re-en-actors when I lived in the FL Panhandle. I melted pure pine pitch and poured it into the bottles like they did in the old days. After swirling it around the inside I poured it back in the old metal tea pot I used on a hot plate to melt the pitch. An interesting story is that I dropped one behind my truck one day and not seeing it I backed over it. When I felt the bump I stopped the truck and saw the bottle. It wasn't crushed and a few licks on the buffing wheel salvaged the bottle.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Mike I work at my local school district. We have 28 schools and 20,000 students. I have often wanted to give a little show in our FFA classes. These kids have Powermatic tools, benches with vices and even tractors. May bee one day a teacher will pick up on what I do and ask. Just think I could give a demo even while getting paid.
Great thoughts and ides.
Than you.
Toolz now that is cool. My brother in law does a 18th century thing with tee pees. They will meet up and have a Rondavios with a thousand or so people. They will set up a small encampment and play like it is the 1700's. They dress in period clothing and only use period tools. My sister in law cam make lasagna in a dutch oven.
Thanks for you time.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Good stuff, Dave.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Thanks LHCB


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Very informative Dave, thanks for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

superdav721 said:


> *Turpentine the old fashioned way.*
> 
> I have been playing with turpentine on a few projects lately.
> Whats in your turp?
> ...


Thanks Mauri for viewing.


----------

